# TL 2011 ON AND CRAKIN



## Lucia (Dec 12, 2010)

*TL 2011, 2012, 2013 ON AND CRAKIN!!!*

* 
 I'm extending this challenge instead of making a whole new post and lists and repost good info and regimens
OK ladies if you dont know yet TL aka bootaylength buttcrack or crakin 
Thanks MzMoMo
So here goes I'm no where near TL but I'm starting the thread anyways so There's hope for ALLLLLL of us. 

Just post a starting pic or a link to your most recent pic wet damp full of product stretched dry  low dryer or flat ironed let us know what you have or don't have in your hair in he pic. 

Then claim TL crakin length CKL. Anyone can join at any time jut remember to post your stats and what your short, long term goals are? What your regimen is or will be and if you change your regimen please post an update. 

So if you're new to TL crakin thank this 1st post then post yoir stats and I'll add you to the list. Those already on the list please update us on everything re your haircare for he new coming year
If you already have your regimen and it's changed click your name link below and edit that post. If it's the same leave it as is. 

Check in is now 2 times per year Jan July
More Up-Dates 
Jan 2012 (  year end 2011 updates are OK)
July 2012
Jan 2013 ( end of year 2012 updates OK) 
July 2013
Jan 2014 ( year end 2013 updates are OK) 

Please thank this original 1st post to join. Longhair supporters and 
cheerleaders are welcomed we need all the positive enegy and love we can get. 

Let's get it crakin Again !!!!   


Challengers Click Names for Regimens

1 Lucia pg 1 post 12
2 Irresistible pg 10 post 182 - On and crakin @ Full TL     TL partay!! 
3 MzMoMo pg1 post3
4 JupiterMoon -pg 10 post 196 On and Crakin JM Updates8/11     TL partay!!
5 Whimsy - pg 3 post 50 Chopped about a foot of hair off 
6 Lovelonglocks pg 1 post 20
7 Mariofmagdal
8 Angeldoll
9 Lita - On and crakin     TL partay!!
10 Dee Raven
11 Raine054 - pg 3 post 56 Just made crakin going for Full TL 
12 SimplyBlessed pg 3 post 60
13. Vintagecoilylocks 
14. schipperchow1 pg 9 post 161

Long & Healthy Hair Inspirations
Haircrush
Longhairdontcare2011
1ballerina
MsLanett
LeobodyC5 Look under All about hair section
TL CL Thread
Empressri
Irresistable
AMoremusica
Shelly Davis of Kinky-Curly
http://www.youtube.com/user/curlygurly74 

Hair Tips

CurlyGirl by Lorraine Massey revised with new section for black hair. 
Ask a WL and Beyond Lady
WL & Beyond Regimens
Bargello's Vitamin Regimen
Hairgrowth tips post
Top 10 Foods for Healthy Hair
Girl Game: Have Long Hair
AVG vs avg (read your labels it's not alwys 100% natural) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9koPebsyT68

HHG Fairy dust for all of us, grow grow grow....








Congratz TL, TBL, Crakin Graduates: 

Irresistible 
CelinaStarr
Lita 

 
*


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 12, 2010)

yay!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 12, 2010)

woot woot!!!  crackin here we come!!!

here is my starting pic





i'll be doing my usual. 

wash and poo about 1x per wk and co-wash or rinse my hair as needed
my moisture spritz 
leave in when i feel like it (HE HH) 
seal with oil mix
air dry
bun 5-7days per wk

flat iron only for trims 


if i'm lucky i'll have crackin by end of summer and then i can work on classic.  once classic is met i will cut back to crackin or hl and maintain i believe


----------



## Toy (Dec 12, 2010)

I wanna be a Supporter.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 12, 2010)

supporter???  why come you dont wanna join us?!?!? 

JOIN US TOY...  JOIN US!!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 12, 2010)

See...I knew that you needed to go ahead and start this thread!!!! I will be on the sidelines supporting for sure!!!


----------



## Toy (Dec 12, 2010)

Im tired of Challenges and my Camera broke .


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 12, 2010)

Toy said:


> Im tired of Challenges and my Camera broke .


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 12, 2010)

Toy said:


> Im tired of Challenges and my Camera broke .



BOO!!!!  party pooper lol j/k  fine, you dun have to


----------



## Lita (Dec 12, 2010)

Bumping for more crackin ladies to join......









Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 12, 2010)

Lita said:


> Bumping for more crackin ladies to join......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lita 
What's your length now?


----------



## Lucia (Dec 12, 2010)

New updated regimen as of 10/2011 
Simplified and went back to my tried andtrue stuff. 

Pre cowash: evco AOHSR or AOGBP DC on dry hair heat cap or under steamer 

CW with AOHSR detangle (ends to roots w/ wide tooth comb) in shower, only detangle with oiled hair, wet damp, full of conditioner

Apply evco to damp hair then seal with conditioner AOHSR or Giovanni Direct 
baggie natural hair nightly during winter

For straight hair some evco on length and ends, satiny bonnet @ night 

Vatika enriched coconut oil, mahabrhingaraj coconut oil scalp massage nightly 

These oils don't have Mineral oil or chemical preservatives all natural 
Bringaraj and brhami powders weekly 

Airdry 2-4 braids 

Wng KCKT KCCC or conditioner and Eco Styler

Styles: Mostly PS baggy bun, braids, twists


Old regimen below vitamins the same though. 


I did my last cut Nov 2010 and cut about 2-3 inches off, and now my hair is blunt BSL. No cuts, trims until at least 6 months have passed. 

Current Length: BSL 
Stg full WL some longer lead hairs @ HL
LTG TL 

*Regimen*
CW whenever I feel like it usually weekly 
Daily or every 2 days moisturize and seal evco or 
EVOO/WGO mix then STCC and Shea butter 
Aloe Vera gel for frizzy edges. PS all the time 
3x/week @ night scalp massage with Brahmi oil
DC when I need 
Protein when I need 
Trims 2x year 2" max

*Products* 
Suave Tropical Coconut Conditioner STCC 
EVCO 
Organic Brahmi sesame oil
EVOO/WGO 50/50 mix(sometimes in winter) 
Aloe Vera gel
East African shea butter 
Kinky Curly Knot Today and 
Kinky Curly Curling Custard for twist-out/Wash n Go's

*Vitamins *
I take these 1st 2 daily: 
Essential Prenatal Vitamins-Whole Foods Brand
Vit C 1000-1500 mg
The rest 1-2x/week:
Amino Acid Complex
Omega 3-6-9
Calcium
Liquid Vitamin B12 

Essential Amino Acids+ B12 +B complex vits=HF 37, so save your money. 
I switched out my reg multi for prenatal I used to take it cause it's basically Bargello's vitamin regimen (in my journal blog) in 1 pill and I got superfast length results taking it. The reason I take Vit C daily is the body doesn't absorb other vitmins if Vit C isn't present as well. 

More detail in fotki products album
I claim TL!

ETA: My main PS will be well moisturized, oiled and buttered baggied bun, covered with clean stocking during the day, no phonytails

Pic is dry hair brushed/frizzed out. 
Starting pic:
http://images12.fotki.com/v216/photos/7/974757/9368428/IMG_0417-vi.jpg

I'm going hardcore for 2011!!!
Let's get it CRAKIN!!!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 12, 2010)

Irresistible said:


> yay!



Where's your starting stats (like we don't already know ) officially.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 13, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Where's your starting stats (like we don't already know ) officially.


I will still do a full update in this thread also.  I will probably go and update my first post after you started with all the 411 for the Challenge


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 13, 2010)

I AM SO IN!!!

I am thinking Tailbone by Dec 31 2011.  Let us pray.

Currently I am about 3 inches past Waist and 2 inches (maybe 3) to Hip.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 13, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> I AM SO IN!!!
> 
> I am thinking Tailbone by Dec 31 2011.  Let us pray.
> 
> Currently I am about 3 inches past Waist and 2 inches (maybe 3) to Hip.



Alright now were talking
Post your stats and thank the 1st post so I can add u to the list 
I doubt well have tons of actual challengers so I'll be able to keepthe list up


----------



## Lucia (Dec 14, 2010)

TL Inspiration 

YouTube - Tagged! Recent Hair Product Purchase

 her hair


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 18, 2010)

so under running water my hair is about an inch or 2 away from me crackin 

that's means dry i should be about 2 1/2 inches or 3 away from getting there lol


----------



## mariofmagdal (Dec 18, 2010)

I want to join. I will post the rest in a few days. Have to get an updated picture. Have not had one since Sept. Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Dec 18, 2010)

Toy said:


> Im tired of Challenges and my Camera broke .




I can't lie, I feel a little burnt out from the Hip Length Challenge... I felt pressure trying to make my hair perform 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and putting my back fat out there for everyone .  But it made me conscious of taking better care of my hair .  So, I here I am.
I will do my best to update and all, but if I don't erplexed ....
I will still be rooting for all of you .
Here goes... Starting pic.


* "What you have or don't have in your hair in the pic? "* 
Maxiglide Flat Iron/ Coconut Oil
*What your regimen is?
*My Regimen is Weekly Washing, Conditioning, (Deep when time permits)  Wash and go's - up or down.  Rare Flat Iron Sessions.  Occasional braids Single or Cornrows. 
*Update:*
I am at this time trying to stretch my washes to Bi-Weekly Washes, which will include deep conditioning every time. And also I will begin using deep conditioning as a leave in for maximum retention.






 Let's do this Ladies!!! "On & Crackin"


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Dec 18, 2010)

from the sidelines. Good luck ladies!!


----------



## AngelDoll (Dec 18, 2010)

I will try this again. A couple of months ago, I had a few strands at TL but I trimmed them because they looked too thin. No more trimming for a while. 

Good luck ladies!!! 

ETA: Small update pic in siggy (TOPL).


----------



## Candy828 (Dec 19, 2010)

... I am here to support and  check out the pics.. heres some    Happy hair growing!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 19, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> I can't lie, I feel a little burnt out from the Hip Length Challenge... I felt pressure trying to make my hair perform
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful hair, thanks for signing up. 
I've been sick, just spreading myself too thin I think so my updates might be a little late.  You all know my hair is thick so I'm not washing it this week until I'm over this cold.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 19, 2010)

If I ever *ahem* WHEN I get to this point...yikes...I love all this hair!!!!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 20, 2010)

Where's everyone's regimens, goals, styles and what they will be doing for the new year to achieve their hairgolas?


----------



## Janet' (Dec 20, 2010)

^^^Yes, please share the wealth!!!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 20, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ^^^Yes, please share the wealth!!!



You thanked the 1st post so 
I mean you too


----------



## Lita (Dec 20, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Lita
> What's your length now?



Hi! I don't know...lol my last picture was at crackin...lol





That was 58 days ago...Will length check next week..I doubt if its much difference..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 20, 2010)

Girl!!! I'm just on the sidelines cheering you on!!! I'm not even anywhere near ya'll status   Hopefully, my reveal will be MBL...and like a fool, I'm in the HL Challenge 2011, but err umm...I need some fairy dust!!!!


----------



## Lita (Dec 20, 2010)

AngelDoll said:


> I will try this again. A couple of months ago, I had a few strands at TL but I trimmed them because they looked too thin. No more trimming for a while.
> 
> Good luck ladies!!!
> 
> ETA: Small update pic in siggy (TOPL).



I see you at crackin length real..I mean real soon...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 20, 2010)

Lita said:


> Hi! I don't know...lol my last picture was at crackin...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMGee...Lita...how long are you growing your hair? That's wonderful!!!


----------



## Lita (Dec 20, 2010)

Janet' said:


> OMGee...Lita...how long are you growing your hair? That's wonderful!!!



Hi! I put the picture up from 58 days ago...Wherever it stops..lol
I must start my mini,mini,mini trims in 2011...lol


----------



## Janet' (Dec 20, 2010)

Your hair is TO.DIE.FOR... Now, that's SUPERSTAR hair status...Baybee, it stops wherever it stops!!!!!!


----------



## Lita (Dec 20, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Your hair is TO.DIE.FOR... Now, that's SUPERSTAR hair status...Baybee, it stops wherever it stops!!!!!!



Thanks big time..."SUPERSTAR hair status"...lol







Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 20, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Girl!!! I'm just on the sidelines cheering you on!!! I'm not even anywhere near ya'll status   Hopefully, my reveal will be MBL...and like a fool, I'm in the HL Challenge 2011, but err umm...I need some fairy dust!!!!



OK we all need some 







Lita your hair is close to CL nice progress.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 21, 2010)

^^^Thanks for that Lucia!!!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 21, 2010)

mariofmagdal said:


> I want to join. I will post the rest in a few days. Have to get an updated picture. Have not had one since Sept. Thanks for starting this thread.



You can do a stretched pic too if you don't want to straighten and you have time no rush.  I can't wait to see your updates.


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 21, 2010)

I want to join.  But I swear this is the last hair challenge I join.  I'm really too short to be having hair to my crack or anything longer, but life is short.  I can just cut it after I'm done.  I'm not 100% sure where my hair is at right now, we'll see around new years and I'll post my starting pic then.  Should be fun anyways, ladies.  I'm looking forward to another year of growing with you and I under no circumstances (minus some crazy unexpected disaster) will be dropping out like I've done with most of the other challenges I've join.  The salon will not be seeing this head again this year.  Yayy.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 21, 2010)

AngelDoll said:


> I will try this again. A couple of months ago, I had a few strands at TL but I trimmed them because they looked too thin. No more trimming for a while.
> 
> Good luck ladies!!!
> 
> ETA: Small update pic in siggy (TOPL).




Stay away from the scissors, unless it's for S&D, you'll get in that vicious reach a length and cut cycle. 




Dee Raven said:


> I want to join.  But I swear this is the last hair challenge I join.  I'm really too short to be having hair to my crack or anything longer, but life is short.  I can just cut it after I'm done.  I'm not 100% sure where my hair is at right now, we'll see around new years and I'll post my starting pic then.  Should be fun anyways, ladies.  I'm looking forward to another year of growing with you and I under no circumstances (minus some crazy unexpected disaster) will be dropping out like I've done with most of the other challenges I've join.  The salon will not be seeing this head again this year.  Yayy.



ITA stay away from stylists and the salons too. DIY is the way to go to have superlong hair and keep it that way. 

Welcome all challengers.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 26, 2010)

Some more hair info: 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...ssage-{its-free-growth-aid-}.html#post3133745

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...dont-already-know-eggs-make-ur-hair-grow.html

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...*~drink-your-way-waistlength-hair~*-i-am.html

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...want-grow-hair-get-your-internal-heat-up.html


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 26, 2010)

cool links...  i especially like that cold thread...  very interesting


----------



## Lucia (Dec 31, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Stg full WL some longer lead hairs @ HL
> LTG TL
> Regimen
> CW whenever I feel like it usually weekly
> ...



I changed my reg multi to prenatal cause it has all the vitamins and minrLs for hairgowth in 1 pill check my fotki and blog for the updates.


----------



## Chiquitita (Jan 1, 2011)

Subscribing !!!     I'll be stalk.. I mean, cheering you ladies on for the inspiration.. Oh yeah and occasional hair porn..


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2011)

EEEEEKKK!!!! i finally got my new camera!  no more cell phone pix!  i almost want to flat iron just so i can take some pix lmfao


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jan 2, 2011)

This thread is insane.  And when I say "insane" I mean, crazy good/exciting kind of insane   I will be supporting from the sidelines!  Grow ladies, grow!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jan 2, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> EEEEEKKK!!!! i finally got my new camera!  no more cell phone pix!  i almost want to flat iron just so i can take some pix lmfao



Oh yea, one more thing before I head out of here-  I LOVE your hair Mz MoMo, you inspired me this year.  I hope to be your length by June!  So please post some photos with that brand new camera! lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 2, 2011)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> Oh yea, one more thing before I head out of here-  I LOVE your hair Mz MoMo, you inspired me this year.  I hope to be your length by June!  So please post some photos with that brand new camera! lol



 thank you so much...  i think that's the 1st time someone has ever said that i inspired them...  i feel weird (in a good way) about that.  thank you


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 2, 2011)

I love this thread.

Aw msmomo i bet you inspire bajillions of chicks who just don't take the time out to tell you so!!

also, i agree w/ dream this thread is insane!

I'm heading toward hip and DECLARE: I WILL MAKE TL BEFORE 2012!!

this thread is gunna be my home away from home lol


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 2, 2011)

My somewhat regimen.

I'm going to be going through a transition product-wise so it's hard for me to be 100% specific on products, but my general regimen this year will be

*Nightly: *
- 1 multivitamin
- moisturize ends (maybe every other night depending on how they feel)
- loosely bun or braid or twist and protect hair with bonnet for sleeping
*
Each Morning:*
- Style hair gently (if necessary)

*Weekly:*
- shampoo with moisturizing conditioner
- deep condition with heat
- moisturize and seal
- gently style hair

*Quarterly*
- straighten hair with maxiglide
- trim hair
- color hair jet blizzack
- do length check photos
*
Internal Measures Taken:*
- drinking tons of water
- multivitamin daily (this is so hard for me!)
- eat balanced diet
- cardiovascular exercise 3x week
*
External Measures: *
- gently handle hair
- keep hair ends protected
- avoid heat and roughness
- cover hair at night
*
As far as styling goes: *

*Winter/Cold Months *- 
- weekly wash/dc as stated above
- some kind of bun daily or;
- have cornbraids done (like 8 max, straight back) or;
- two strand twist my hair weekly or;
- straighten my hair for the week (rarely!)

*Summer/Warm Months*
- wash and dc weekly
- co-wash once or twice during the week
- wash n gos or;
- braidouts (for 2 days) or; 
- twist outs (for 2 days)


----------



## Lucia (Jan 2, 2011)

OK I updated my post and have my starting stats and starting pic 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12375613-post12.html


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 2, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> Aw msmomo i bet you inspire bajillions of chicks who just don't take the time out to tell you so!!
> 
> ...



Whimsy, I am so glad to see you take up this challenge.... Your hair has been amazing this past year and I expect to see more beautiful pics!  Yea... I been watching ya!


----------



## Lynnerie (Jan 2, 2011)

Just here as a cheerleader for all the hair gurus! If you made it this far you know your doing something right so I'll be taking notes too! 

Happy hair growing ladies!


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 3, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Whimsy, I am so glad to see you take up this challenge.... Your hair has been amazing this past year and I expect to see more beautiful pics!  Yea... I been watching ya!



look who's talkin!!

thank you so much though. I'm at the longest I've ever been and am so happy and excited to keep on growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 3, 2011)

Lucia said:


> I did my last cut Nov 2010 and cut about 2-3 inches off, and now my hair is blunt BSL. No cuts, trims until at least 6 months have passed.
> 
> Current Length: BSL
> Stg full WL some longer lead hairs @ HL
> ...



You have a great Regimen! Love it....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Raine054 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yay, I'm so happy to join this challenge. The picture in my siggy was taken in September and I plan to update with my December relaxer. I am now grazing TL! I would like to be full Tailbone length by December 2011.  I don't plan to trim until then but will S&D as needed. 

My regimen is embarrassingly simple. I wash and deep-condition every week, roller set, and use Shescentit Seyani butter, jojoba hair milk, and coco cream conditioner as my leave ins/moisturizers. Oh, I seal with coconut oil/olive oil. I make the coconut oil myself. 

I tried really hard to get a pic of my hair but it's so hard to do on my own. This is the closest I got.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok 
I'm glad to report that I have been on top of my regimen haven't missed a day I do my scalp massages daily or at least every other day taking the vits daily and working out 4 days a week and baggying daily and full head baggie some nights detangling is even easier now that my length is juiced up all the time.  I just have to keep this up until it's a habit then I'll be on auto pilot I still have some catching up to do but super long hair here I come. 


@Raine
Love your hair so shiny healthy. You'll def make Full TL this year 

Welcome all TL crakin challengers


----------



## Lucia (Jan 10, 2011)

Taken from CL thread
Top 10 Foods for Healthy Hair


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 11, 2011)

OH!!! LOOK AT THAT!!! #9, milk!!!

I KNEW THE LECHE WAS TROOF!


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey ladies I would love to join 

I was in the HL challenge but was told I should be over here..

IDK my length lol but the current hair is in my siggy!!

regimen:

thanks to Lucia  no poo - cowash only
maybe clarify once a month (b/c cones in cowash)

dc on dry hair with coconut oil before cowash
deep condition when needed
incorporate protein in monthly - aphogee , eggs/mayo, or henna 
moisturize and seal as needed

SCALP MASSAGES - AND GROW IN THOSE DARN EDGES!!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 13, 2011)

@Simplyblessed 
YW 
And you do belong in here. You had mad growth last year.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey crackin ladies,

I think I may pull out of this challenge.  I'm not sure yet, but I think I may try to maintain once I get to hip length, and let my layers grow out.  That will take a LONG while since the shortest layer is at my collarbone lol.

I'll see how it goes but I don't think the TL challenge will be for me after all...


----------



## Lucia (Jan 15, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Hey crackin ladies,
> 
> I think I may pull out of this challenge.  I'm not sure yet, but I think I may try to maintain once I get to hip length, and let my layers grow out.  That will take a LONG while since the shortest layer is at my collarbone lol.
> 
> I'll see how it goes but I don't think the TL challenge will be for me after all...



WHAAAAAAAAT? 
Don't pull out yet just keep growing and see how far you get we just started and we all have an entire year, I think you're dropping out too soon, you'll prob graze TL to get full HL.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok I went to pick up some STCC Suave Tropical Coconut Conditioner and they were out of the big family sized one I didn't think Suave was that poplar.  I know you daily CW, damp/wet bunning ladies are stockpiling.   
I had to buy 2 small bottles and a Suave Humectant.  The cashier was like you're natural right, so she knew naturals were buying this up like crazy.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 17, 2011)

Inspiration: 






http://i50.tinypic.com/f40514.jpg





http://i50.tinypic.com/2i04x2w.jpg





http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_jUVYkPeSPWY/SG75rOx_yYI/AAAAAAAAARE/MV0dx-Zgn6M/s400/ruslana1104a.jpg

RIP    Ruslana Korshunova bka Russian Rapunzel


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jan 17, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Ok I went to pick up some STCC Suave Tropical Coconut Conditioner and they were out of the big family sized one I didn't think Suave was that poplar. I know you daily CW, damp/wet bunning ladies are stockpiling.
> I had to buy 2 small bottles and a Suave Humectant. The cashier was like you're natural right, so she knew naturals were buying this up like crazy.


 
Girl u have me loving cowashing!!

have u tried suave almond and shea butter conditioner?!? I love it!! just cowashed with it tonight...

what do u usually do for protein?!?


----------



## Lucia (Jan 17, 2011)

SimplyBlessed said:


> Girl u have me loving cowashing!!
> 
> have u tried suave almond and shea butter conditioner?!? I love it!! just cowashed with it tonight...
> 
> what do u usually do for protein?!?



Good just wait your hair will thicken up and surprise you, just remeber to clarify.  I'm really loving the Humectant it's FAB.  

No I haven't tried it yet, but I was looking at it. I don't like to switch products too much unless someone recommends it and it has great reviews too.  After my BKT mini setback I'm not a PJ anymore just sticking to what works or similar ingredients. 
Maybe I'll give it a try when I'm done with these. 
For protein, I use an egg with my Suave conditioner I used to use Aphogee 2-step but I don't need that heavy protein anymore.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 17, 2011)

The Russian Rapunzel

*Very long hair often has the effect of turning an average-looking woman into a beauty,* simply because long hair in itself is so appealing to so many of us. But every now and then you'll come across a woman who was gorgeous to begin with, and whose extra-long hair turns her into something akin to a goddess. Ruslana Korshunova was one of these women. 
Ruslana was a rising star in the modelling industry when her life was tragically cut short at the age of 20, when she fell to her death from the balcony of her ninth-floor New York apartment in June 2008. Though the circumstances surrounding the fall were considered suspicious - with various sources claiming that the model was murdered - the official cause of death has been named as a suicide.

Discovered when she was just fifteen years old, Ruslana modelled for Clarins, Nina Ricci, Vera Wang, Kenzo and various international designers, as well as doing ads for Pantene and appearing on the covers of French Elle magazine, and Polish and Russian Vogue. 

Her trademark knee-length hair was a big feature of all the work she did, until she had it cut to her waist later on in her career. But even with shorter hair (although, let's be realistic here... waist-length hair is still a long way from what you'd call short), Ruslana maintained an exquisite, ultra-feminine beauty that made her tragic passing seem all the more surreal. 

Here's a collection of photographs of the stunning Ruslana Korshunova, who as a teenager was aptly nicknamed 'The Russian Rapunzel.'















More pics in article link above


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jan 17, 2011)

Lucia said:


> The Russian Rapunzel



Lucia, thanks for the inspirational post!  I love this hairstyle.  I hope to have hair that hangs over my breasts from an anterior view soon.   lol


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 17, 2011)

Lucia said:


> The Russian Rapunzel
> 
> Very long hair often has the effect of turning an average-looking woman into a beauty, simply because long hair in itself is so appealing to so many of us. But every now and then you'll come across a woman who was gorgeous to begin with, and whose extra-long hair turns her into something akin to a goddess. Ruslana Korshunova was one of these women.
> Ruslana was a rising star in the modelling industry when her life was tragically cut short at the age of 20, when she fell to her death from the balcony of her ninth-floor New York apartment in June 2008. Though the circumstances surrounding the fall were considered suspicious - with various sources claiming that the model was murdered - the official cause of death has been named as a suicide.
> ...


 
Lucia, how sad.  She died? How beautiful she was.  Great inspiration.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 17, 2011)

Dee Raven said:


> Lucia, how sad.  She died? How beautiful she was.  Great inspiration.



Yes she did @ 20 yo RIP she was on her way to becoming the next big supermodel
Plus she kept her hair super long.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 17, 2011)

i'm back from my vacay guys and i did so good, i kept my hair up the whole time 

great pix lucia, thanks.  so sad about her death though


----------



## Lucia (Jan 19, 2011)

I figured out how to get henna cassia ayurvedic powders out of my hair. You ladies who use them know how hard it is to rinse CW hem out completely. Well I did my cassia bringaraj mix and put all of it in my hair coated and overloaded it and sat w a plastic cap under heat cap for 30 mins. Then I rinsed CW rinsed again and the water lookedclear bit I still felt some grit in my hair I was going to massage w coconut milk then DC w Suave Humectant well not only did the stain come off my hands but he cocnut milk rinsed the green residue that  was still in my hair. Next I'll use gloves to apply it. 

Well my hair felt great I clarified w acv and water before he cassia and I DC d in he shower and really rinsed everything out. The TT worked great I didn't detangle my hair in a week and I didn't comb it at a while doing cassia and DC I only detangled once at the end under running water w TT then I followed w cutter and I only lost a teaspoon ful of hair literally I'm so impressed I ususally loose alot more hair when I detangle after a week. The TT is a keeper.

Oh and what's up w some old lady touching my hair it's up in a bun all the time she just saw the waves and had to touch but still really come on I don't know you.  She's lucky she's old. erplexed


----------



## Lucia (Jan 29, 2011)

more inspiration...

YouTube - OOTD-casual 2

love her style too


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 29, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Inspiration:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you know, loooooong straight hair, it doesn't really do it for me, but loooong hair with some texture, even just some waves....OH MY GOOD GOD!!! 
this is such an inspiring photo!!

PS i remember when this girl was murdered (or killed herself) and it was all over the news...  all the russian chicks in my office were crying


----------



## Lucia (Jan 31, 2011)

I CW with STCC then steam DC for 30 min w suave humectant my hair was so soft and the comb just glided through my hair like butta. Then I put it up in 2 braids and a turbie no product the nex day my hair was still soft and back into my daily baggied bun  Love my hair steamer.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 2, 2011)

Repost
Ok so approximately for me to even get close to my goals for 2011 I have to grow and retain 0.75-1" a month. I've done it before in my growth spurt hard core hair days I can do it again. So let's say 10-12" would put me @ HL maybe grazing TL. 
 I'm getting happy just thinking about it. Awww HL here I come.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 3, 2011)

i have no clue how close or far away i am lol i havent done a length check for a while now.  i dont even want to.  i just want to ignore my hair until i'm there lmao


----------



## Lucia (Feb 5, 2011)

Platinum weddings plus hair porn an Atlanta couple btw she's Haitian 
It's dubbed 
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


Part 2 
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 16, 2011)

i was really liking my hair today so i had to take a pic...  excuse the chunk, i'm still on my weight loss journey thats THE LONGEST JOURNEY IN THE WORLD!!!! lol


----------



## Toy (Feb 16, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i was really liking my hair today so i had to take a pic... excuse the chunk, i'm still on my weight loss journey thats THE LONGEST JOURNEY IN THE WORLD!!!! lol


 


Pretty Lady and Pretty hair !!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 17, 2011)

so i think i'm about 3mos away from crackin.  i need like a good 1 1/2 inches so i'm hoping to get there in june or so 

but i'm also working on my ends and thickening them up so it may take a tad bit longer depending on how much i trim next month.

but omg i was looking at my friends hair (she's mexican with thin straight hair with some slight wave to it naturally) and her ends looked HORRIFYING!!!! like from a regular distance her hair looks just fine but when you look at just her ends i wanted to cry for her!!!  i told her she needed a protein treatment asap and then to dc every wk after that and to use a silicon based heat protectant and not to flat iron everyday (yes, everyday!!!)  

what's so funny is this other white girl always talks about how great her (my mexican friends) hair looks and how healthy is must be but had the nerve to tell me i needed to cut like 6inches off of my hair cause my ends were ratty.  i was like "uh no!  my ends are HEALTHY.  i just have a different texture than you do so my when i wear my hair like this (the way it is in the pic i posted) you see texture, not splits" and i showed her just the very ends and she was like "oh... well i dont like it though, you should cut it"  HEIFER BYE!!! lol


----------



## Raine054 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm so disappointed in myself this year. My schoolwork has been kicking my butt and my hair care is suffering. I'm pretty sure I'll make TL but I need to work on those ends. 

*sigh*


----------



## Lucia (Feb 17, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235
Oh she's just jealous reeeeaaaal jealous  that you've got long healthy HL hair  its prob burning her that its NOT a weave but your real hair  
She knows the texture diff don't buy into that fake ignorant crap. What does her hair look like and is it even longish? 

Your Mex friend is believing her own hair hype obviously she doesn't have that super thick coarse wavy curly hair that can take a beating but she's prob like I'm Mex I can do anything to my hair. Actually no one can do that for long wo any damage thick coarse hair is not indestructible.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 18, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Mz.MoMo5235
> Oh she's just jealous reeeeaaaal jealous  that you've got long healthy HL hair  its prob burning her hat its NOT a weave but your real hair
> She knows the texture diff don't buy into that fake ignorant crap. What does her hair look like and is it even longish?
> 
> Your Mex friend is believing her own hair hype obviously she doesn't have that super thick coarse wavy curly hair that can take a beating but she's prob like I'm Mex I can do anything to my hair. Actually no one can do that for long wo any damage thick coarse hair is not indestructible.



the other chick (white girl) hair is a HAM.  she always talks about how she cant have it below her shoulders because it breaks off and how fine it is and how she can never do anything with it.  i'm sure she is jelly

the mexican friend on the other hand knows her ends are bad and over all hair health is bad.  she's slowly starting her HHJ cause of me lol her hair habits have actually improved since being around me.  she stopped putting curly perms in and stopped bleaching.  she has also started to co-wash and will be doing protein treatments soon.  but i cant get that girl away from that darn flat iron lol


----------



## Traycee (Feb 18, 2011)

Just came by to look at all the beautiful hair in this thread


----------



## Lucia (Feb 18, 2011)

Raine054 said:


> I'm so disappointed in myself this year. My schoolwork has been kicking my butt and my hair care is suffering. I'm pretty sure I'll make TL but I need to work on those ends.
> 
> *sigh*



Just handle your biz and put your hair up in PS and forget about it. 



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> the other chick (white girl) hair is a HAM.  she always talks about how she cant have it below her shoulders because it breaks off and how fine it is and how she can never do anything with it.  i'm sure she is jelly
> 
> the mexican friend on the other hand knows her ends are bad and over all hair health is bad.  she's slowly starting her HHJ cause of me lol her hair habits have actually improved since being around me.  she stopped putting curly perms in and stopped bleaching.  she has also started to co-wash and will be doing protein treatments soon.  but i cant get that girl away from that darn flat iron lol



Just wait she'll either start asking you for hair advice and fix her HAM hair or keep on hatin



Traycee said:


> Just came by to look at all the beautiful hair in this thread



Speaking of beautiful hair can't wait to see your update pics.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 19, 2011)

so i cant remember if it was this thread or another where i stated i was thinking about switching over to CD and a few of yall gave me your reviews on it (didnt like it really)

well my best friend (who i've been helping her with her HHJ and SHE'S FINALLY GETTING IT!!! lol) really believes in the CD brand that she gave my her 

tui herbal shampoo
tui hair smoothie
og hair milk
and
healthy hair butter

to try for the weekend to try and convert me lol.  so i'm going to give it a try (she used my own words to get her to treat her hair better against me lol so i had to lol) and see what she's talking about...  all i know is this stuff is EXPENSIVE!!! but she says you get what you pay for you know.  she got all of her prods in dec and and she uses it on a regular basis and still has A LOT left so that has me thinking "just maybe" lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 19, 2011)

I LOVE CAROLS DAUGHTER!!!! i'm getting some of my own


----------



## Lucia (Feb 19, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I LOVE CAROLS DAUGHTER!!!! i'm getting some of my own



Give it another week or 2 before yo put down all that money on a full line wait for some constant results before buying and switching over. 
And I use suave its cheap and its great better than WEN that's really expensive.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 19, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Give it another week or 2 before yo put down all that money on a full line wait for some constant results before buying and switching over.
> And I use suave its cheap and its great better than WEN that's really expensive.


 i already placed my order lol

i think what convinced me is that i did my wng this morning.  let it air dry-but here's the kicker.  my hair air dried outside on the windiest day i've seen in for ever, while i chased down a pitbull to do a rescue, stopped a dog fight between a husky and a cocker, getting the pit to the rescue, walking my own dogs, doing a training class (dog training) outside in that terrible wind, go grocery shopping....


and i just got home and my hair looks fabulous!!!  soft, no frizz, and shiny...  so when that happened lol i went and got it.  i was originally going to buy it on the 4th to make sure i wanted it. but after the day i had, i thought it held up to the job lol


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Feb 19, 2011)

HI I am in on this one too.

  I have some layer issues and want them to end at tailbone at least the back ones .  My front hairs are about apl.  

 I still use sauve naturals with some recipes and as the wash.  Transitioning to all homemade. I use homemade products for conditioners, pre wash pacs.  I am making my own hair oil mixture.  Still working on the recipe.  Massage oil at least 3 times a week and massage daily.  I will wash and deep condition according to the moon charts.  Use a water spray morning and night.  hair butter cream recipe for the 3b hair /  and baggie my braids.

Goals to get layers evened up at tail bone.  Then move on to Classic and beyond.  Maintain moist supple hair.

http://s1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd465/vintagecoilylocks/?action=view&current=houseflowers081.jpg

http://s1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd465/vintagecoilylocks/?action=view&current=nikonpix0817.jpg


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't do CD.  with the amount of product I use, i would go broke just trying to keep my products in stock.  I prefer cheapies that work well.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 20, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> I can't do CD.  with the amount of product I use, i would go broke just trying to keep my products in stock.  I prefer cheapies that work well.




that's what i thought too.  but my friend has had her prods since dec and she still has over half.  and then when i used it, i literally used a quarter sized blob of poo for each half of my hair.  a silver dollar size of the cond, and then another silver dollar size of the milk.  i was shocked!!!


and to top it all off, with the crazy day i had yesterday, my hair looked great the whole day and nite.  i went out with my friends and got sh!t face  and this morning all i had to do was lightly mist my hair with my home made juice and i can wear my hair down again and it still looks good with out any frizz!!!  i've been sold lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 26, 2011)

so i've gotten my order and i'm still in love.  i dont seem to have a bad hair day with it 

now lets see how long it lasts me.  if i go through it too fast then of course i will have to give it up.  i cant shell out $60 every month for hair.

but my best friend who uses it has had hers since dec and she has A LOT left.  she thinks it will lat her til may at least... so $60 for 5+ months that's like $12 a months... that's totally doable. 

so far i use literally 1/4 of the shampoo i used to use per poo wash.  about 1/2 the cond, maybe less than usual.  and the hair milk....  well that's about less than half the amount of hair milk i use in my hair than the HE HH in my hair.  like the squirt of hair milk i use for my whole head = 5 squirts of HE HH its ridiculous.  i dont know how to explain it 

but i'm really feeling it so far.  but of course the true test is time.  come summer if i'm still using it, it will be a staple and i will give away all of my aussie moist bottles and HE HH bottles.

now i still use my home made juice and i still seal with oil (way less of it now though)


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

Stopping by to say hello. I've been MIA for a while......so much going on. Homeschooling and taking classes myself. Hair is in recovery from at least two detangling fiasco's! Hair is doing great now. I have not done a length check in a while and hope to do one soon. I have not taken my start picture for this challenge either, there's proof one thing has not changed, I am still HAIR LAZY! LOL.

Hope everyone is doing GREAT!


----------



## Lucia (Feb 27, 2011)

Umm I was supposed to CW my hair this weekend, but it's cold outside and I'm too lazy. Besides I moisturized daily so my ends are doing Ok.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 1, 2011)

so i'm supposed to do a trim this month...  

i'm a bit torn.  i want to do my own trim cause i know i will only take off what's needed.  but on the other hand, i think i want to go get it cut to have a nicer hem line...  only problem with having a nice hem line is that will probably take my a little below wl.

what do you ladies think?


----------



## MarcustheWu (Mar 1, 2011)

MoMo- With the warmer months coming, are you going to be wearing straight hairstyles, if yes, maybe the nice hemline will e worth it to you. If you do not want to loose the length, maybe trim what you need and PS until your hair thickens up. 

I am in this challenge.  I have noooo idea when I might make TL.  My regimine for the summer is bun and wash everyday.  I wash everyday in the summer, because I have a really oily scalp and I live in a very hot and humid area.  It just works for me in my situation.  

My starting pic is my signature.


----------



## Irresistible (Mar 1, 2011)

I am going to press again soon.  It's been a little over a year now

I know it's gonna be a J O B


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 1, 2011)

MarcustheWu said:


> MoMo-
> 
> I am in this challenge.  I have noooo idea when I might make TL.  My regimine for the summer is bun and wash everyday.  I wash everyday in the summer, because I have a really oily scalp and I live in a very hot and humid area.  It just works for me in my situation.
> 
> My starting pic is my signature.



 so glad to see you here.  I remember the slight set back from the hip challenge.  But you've moved on to greater things! Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 1, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i'm supposed to do a trim this month...
> 
> i'm a bit torn.  i want to do my own trim cause i know i will only take off what's needed.  but on the other hand, i think i want to go get it cut to have a nicer hem line...  only problem with having a nice hem line is that will probably take my a little below wl.
> 
> what do you ladies think?



Mz.MoMo5235
Now maybe if you try that hair cutting tool and get someone you can trust to trim for you or do Feye's self trim method so you can keep your length. 
Then wait until you attain full HL and slightly pass HL to trim then make sure they only take you back up to full HL or passed WL.  YOu don't want to start back above WL or worse like the trim that happened last year and left you at BSL I'm just saying. 




Irresistible said:


> I am going to press again soon.  It's been a little over a year now
> 
> I know it's gonna be a J O B



Irresistible
Can't wait to see the updates. Your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## Lita (Mar 1, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> I am going to press again soon.  It's been a little over a year now
> 
> I know it's gonna be a J O B



Irresistible Please post a picture when you do...I know its gorgeous...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 2, 2011)

i think you guys are right...  i guess i should do this trim my self and wait til my mid summer trim to get it professionally done.  when ever i wear my hair down its in a wng anyway so it really doesnt matter you know


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Mar 2, 2011)

hmmph....

Show-offs!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 3, 2011)

I can't believe they make 30" yaki weave hair  
I'm crushed I thought that once I got to WL or HL there wouldn't be any doubt my length is real. Now I have to grow passed 30" what is that TL or CL or MTL? 
On the upside I could rock it as a PS.   


http://store.ebonyline.com/chgf203.html


----------



## yamilee21 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lucia said:


> I can't believe they make 30" yaki weave hair
> I'm crushed I thought that once I got to WL or HL there wouldn't be any doubt my length is real. Now I have to grow passed 30" ...http://store.ebonyline.com/chgf203.html



Oh wow, now I know why people were *still* wondering whether my hair was real the last time I wore it down straightened.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 4, 2011)

yamilee21 said:


> Oh wow, now I know why people were *still* wondering whether my hair was real the last time I wore it down straightened.



I know right? and your hair is longer than mine. But seriously people don't even really look once they see hair passed BSL they automatically assume it's a weave.  Really you can tell if it's a weave or not regardless of length there's always a way to tell whether it's real or fake and I'm not above running my hands through my straightened hair and shaking it so they know it's real.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok hold up Ricky's is online and I didn't know

http://www.rickysnyc.com/


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 4, 2011)

I can't wait to see when you guys do your length check photos.

irrisistable, did you press yet?


----------



## Lucia (Mar 4, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> I can't wait to see when you guys do your length check photos.
> 
> irrisistable, did you press yet?



Irresistible
Whimsy 

I think those pics will come up after the weekend, pressing all that hair might be a 2 day job-but I know none of us would mind having that problem.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 4, 2011)

so guys, i've still been using the CD.  my hair now not only is health but LOOKS healthy lol.

i used to hate having to explain to people that my hair was healthy when it was all frizzy and on the dry looking side at times (though when you touched it you could feel it was moisturized lol).  but now with these products it still feels soft but looks shiny and healthy and doesnt frizz barely at all.

so the only thing i have to do now is see how long the prods last me.  so long as they last a decent amount of time for the $$ then i will still with it.  but if my bottles are empty at the end of the month... i'm going back to my old prods lol


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Mar 4, 2011)

I might have to back out ladies... I have finally decided that i'm going to cut these horrible thin ends of mine...


----------



## Lucia (Mar 5, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235

Those products get expensive especially if you use alot and those CD bottles are small and expensive. Does CD work better than your old products?


SimplyBlessed
How much are you cutting off?  You could do a 1 inch trim and wait for the rest of your hair to catch up to the longest length.  Your ends may not be as thin as you think just that some of your hair has grown faster and longer than the rest. You may be cutting off you lead hairs. (thanks Chicoro)


----------



## Irresistible (Mar 5, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> I can't wait to see when you guys do your length check photos.
> 
> irrisistable, did you press yet?


not yet. but soon. I just know what a job it's going to be



Lita said:


> @Irresistible Please post a picture when you do...I know its gorgeous...
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 I will, plus a video thank you girl 



Lucia said:


> @Mz.MoMo5235
> Now maybe if you try that hair cutting tool and get someone you can trust to trim for you or do Feye's self trim method so you can keep your length.
> Then wait until you attain full HL and slightly pass HL to trim then make sure they only take you back up to full HL or passed WL.  YOu don't want to start back above WL or worse like the trim that happened last year and left you at BSL I'm just saying.
> 
> ...


 in due time, it's going to be such a job I'm planning it the best I can, thank you Lucia   I hope I don't go on a trimming srpee again


----------



## Irresistible (Mar 5, 2011)

Lucia said:


> @Irresistible
> @Whimsy
> 
> I think those pics will come up after the weekend, pressing all that hair might be a 2 day job-but I know none of us would mind having that problem.


gurrrl yep a two day job, I just know it


----------



## Raine054 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm going to relax and maybe do a small trim in 2 weeks. I'll be posting pics then. Besides that I'm not to happy with what's going on with my hair right now. I underestimated the time demands of grad school. I'm going to go back to moisturizing with avocado butter. It allows me moisturize ever 3-4 days rather than every other day. 

And if all else fails.... KEEP UP WITH THE DEEP CONDITIONING!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 5, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Mz.MoMo5235
> 
> Those products get expensive especially if you use alot and those CD bottles are small and expensive. Does CD work better than your old products?
> 
> ...



Lucia yes i think it works better because i can go longer with out washing my hair, my scalp doesnt get itchy, i'm not left with flakes, and my hair doesnt get a crunchy feeling at the end of the week....

but again, my previous products worked good too, my hair felt good, it would just get frizzy a lot so it didnt look good all the time.

even though their containers for prods are small, you dont have to use that much (especially since i still use suave for co-washing and not CD).

i will wait a full 4wks of using it then post pix of how much product i've used.  so far its been 2 wks i think? (i'll have to check my org post lol)


----------



## Lucia (Mar 5, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> not yet. but soon. I just know what a job it's going to be
> 
> I will, plus a video thank you girl
> 
> in due time, it's going to be such a job I'm planning it the best I can, thank you Lucia   I hope I don't go on a trimming srpee again




You better not chop your hair off it's thick healthy and you can do any updo or style you want wo weave assistance


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 5, 2011)

Raine054 said:


> I'm going to relax and maybe do a small trim in 2 weeks. I'll be posting pics then. Besides that I'm not to happy with what's going on with my hair right now. I underestimated the time demands of grad school. I'm going to go back to moisturizing with avocado butter. It allows me moisturize ever 3-4 days rather than every other day.
> 
> And if all else fails.... KEEP UP WITH THE DEEP CONDITIONING!!!



  HI RAIN054, 

  HOW DO YOU USE YOUR AVACADO BUTTER,  STRAIGHT OR BLENDED WITH OTHER THINGS.  I JUST BOUGHT SOME AND I LOVE ALL DAY/ MULTI DAY  CONDITIONERS.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 5, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> HI RAIN054,
> 
> HOW DO YOU USE YOUR AVACADO BUTTER,  STRAIGHT OR BLENDED WITH OTHER THINGS.  I JUST BOUGHT SOME AND I LOVE ALL DAY/ MULTI DAY  CONDITIONERS.



Hijacking 
I used avocado butter in the past and it was pretty good but I had to reapply every 2 days   I use east African Shea butter now and it's very soft not like west Shea and I use it last on my length after my leave ins and my hair is moisturized for days I think max so far is 3 days straight without reapplying or misting my hair. My hair loves this stuff.


----------



## Raine054 (Mar 5, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> HI RAIN054,
> 
> HOW DO YOU USE YOUR AVACADO BUTTER,  STRAIGHT OR BLENDED WITH OTHER THINGS.  I JUST BOUGHT SOME AND I LOVE ALL DAY/ MULTI DAY  CONDITIONERS.



I use it straight, making sure it's spread really well in my palms before I apply it to my hair. It's really easy to overuse it when you just pick it up with your fingers.


----------



## Lita (Mar 6, 2011)

Love avocado butter..A little goes a long way/Perfect after you wash your hair/add to your conditioner for a nice Dc...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 17, 2011)

nothing new here...  i have some lead hairs touching crackin but they'll be clipped off when i do my trim and i'm also thinking about having some streaks put in.... just to get ready for summer


----------



## Lucia (Mar 17, 2011)

another YT hair inspiration

@ 1:52
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_YHMUjLLkQ&feature=related


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 17, 2011)

i'm going to straighten pretty soon for a length check.  I know i'm nowhere near TL but i'll be posting here anyway!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 17, 2011)

Ladies!!! Just popping in for some inspiration!!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 18, 2011)

so not this friday but next friday i will be posting how much CD i have left because it will be a full 4wk.  i must say i'm pretty impressed with whats left.  

this was pretty much just a reminder to my self so i know when to post my pix of the prods lil 

tomorrow i'll be ordering another prod to mix in with my home made juice.

i havent been using my juice cause it doesnt seem to mix well with the CD my hair was feeling crunchy.  but with the CD my hair stays moisturized all week (of course i cant promise these results for everyone lol). so i was thinking about getting the tui leave in spray and mixing that with water to use as my juice instead of the glycerin water.  i dunno


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 19, 2011)

i'm getting really tempted to chop off my hair yall, like a really short pixie.  i've wanted one for yrs now but have been scared plus i had all these hair goals to meet and new things to learn

now that i have my reggie down and all i have to do is maintain... i dont, i'm bored i guess and now that the weather is getting warmer i just feel like a change.

originally i was just going to get some streaks put in, but now i'm thinking that wont be enough.  i dunno guys


----------



## Lucia (Mar 19, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm getting really tempted to chop off my hair yall, like a really short pixie.  i've wanted one for yrs now but have been scared plus i had all these hair goals to meet and new things to learn
> 
> now that i have my reggie down and all i have to do is maintain... i dont, i'm bored i guess and now that the weather is getting warmer i just feel like a change.
> 
> originally i was just going to get some streaks put in, but now i'm thinking that wont be enough.  i dunno guys



*NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!DON'T DO IT!!!!! * 

Mz.MoMo5235
Where did this come from, you're about to be full HL grazing crakin and you want to mess it up?  I smell self-sabotage in the air.  Are you alright hope your not letting stress or life get to you. Have you been listening to your hair-hater frenemies?

You haven't even spent time wearing your new longer length out much to enjoy it and you're considering chopping off into a pixie, umm... that's really, REALLY drastic.  I mean it's not even cut back to WL or something.  I think you're going through a phase and will regret it if you do it on a crazy whim. Remember if you actually do this, you'll have to wait at least 4 years to get your hair back to how it is now.    

Buy a short wig and see if you'll really like it, if it suits you, or can even stand not having long hair, if you're even a short hair person cause to rock a pixie you must LOVE short hair not just like it or just for a temporary change, just do the highlights for now. Alternate between the short wig and your real hair out and down.  

Also pay attention to who comments on your long hair in a negative way and likes the short wig-that way you'll know who's jealous of you and your hair and sending negative energy your way those are your silent haters (Katt Williams) 

IMO if I ever want the short look from this point on I'll never cut it shorter than WL,  I'll just get a short bob wig and rock it for a change or until the itch goes away.


----------



## yamilee21 (Mar 19, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm getting really tempted to chop off my hair yall, like a really short pixie.  i've wanted one for yrs now but have been scared plus i had all these hair goals to meet and new things to learn...



*April Fools Day is two weeks away; you are too early!* 

Seriously, like Lucia said, get a short wig... or just pin up your hair for the short bob look... or let your hair shrink up to its maximum shrinkage, which should be about the same length as the cut you are thinking about. 

You know posting here is just a way to get us all to jump in and try to talk you out of cutting anyway, .


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 19, 2011)

OMG, i just posted this long arse post and it didnt take!!!!

lemme try this again 

Lucia

so i was very serious about the cut.  i mean i was set and ready last nite to wake up bright and early today to hit up the barber shop and get my hair chopped...  so yes yamilee21 i did post to have someone talk me out of it because i was very serious lol

at this point i still want to cut.  i dont know what it is.  i guess right now i feel like my life needs a change and the only thing i have 100% control over is my hair you know.
i cant do wigs cause a bob just isnt short enough and to wrap all my hair and put on a super short wig, well, my head looks abnormally huge lmao

another thing is that i dont even think i can enjoy my hair this summer.  ITS SOOOO HOT!!! every time i've worn my hair down, it goes up with in 20min cause i'm burning up.  

so i guess i will stick with the streaks for now and see if that cancels out the urge to cut.... i dunno


----------



## Lucia (Mar 19, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> OMG, i just posted this long arse post and it didnt take!!!!
> 
> lemme try this again
> 
> ...



If thats it then thats not a reason enough to cut that short 
just wear a wash and go ir wash and go ponytail that will take care of both


----------



## Lucia (Mar 19, 2011)

@Mz.MoMo5325
Don't make me stage a hair intervention up here


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 19, 2011)

no intervention is needed just yet... just an itch that i've had for a while that i cant seem to kick lol.


it seems to creep upon me every spring and it takes all of my will power to overcome it... but sometimes i wonder, if just once, i succumb to the itch, what would happen?  how would i feel? would i regret it?  would it be the best thing since sliced bread?  what if.....


----------



## Toy (Mar 19, 2011)

MoMo,dont be in here talking Crazy we both here in Az i will find you !! Just kidding dont do anything to that Gorgeous hair.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 19, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> no intervention is needed just yet... just an itch that i've had for a while that i cant seem to kick lol.
> 
> 
> it seems to creep upon me every spring and it takes all of my will power to overcome it... but sometimes i wonder, if just once, i succumb to the itch, what would happen?  how would i feel? would i regret it?  would it be the best thing since sliced bread?  what if.....



Janet'  get in here we need you 

Mz.MoMo5235

Your not even sure why you want to do this in the first place. like I said before if you don't love love love super short hair don't do it cause you will regret it another thing you wouldn't have been upset last year about the involuntary chop from HL to BSL if you were truly a short hair person and you wouldn't dare even have a goal of HL or crakin. 
Enjoy your hair don't feel guilty or whatever cause you've achieved it you do deserve it. 
I think there are ways to get around the heat I mean it's not like your on the equator like I said wash n gos prob with daily rinsing and or CW is the way to go.  
Logically you will still feel the same heat your talking about now if you chop your hair off one thing has nothing to do with the other. Choppig your hair off will not make he heat go away you'll still have to wet your hair and wear a hat bc with a buzz cut you won't have any hair to protect your scalp from the heat and the direct sunlight that will hit it and make you more hot than if you had hair protecting your scalp.
I don't know where he itch comes from but I've got over h urge to chop bc I know I love long hair more than short and I hate the scalp length curls that no one sees.  the shrinkage on a super short do is epic and when it's that short you can't flat iron or get braids or twists. When I had short hair I lived @ the salon bc I could do nothing with it at all. 
So just anayze where this comes from and if this will make you happy or make you miserable and the real motivation behind it  sometimes we sabotage ourselves so we can have drama when everything is going well. 
try a synthetic wig just flat braid your hair in 2 or 3 sections and tuck and pin the braids in so you can get the full effect of short hair cause that's the only 
way to get rid of the itch to chop.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 19, 2011)

Ladies we need an intervention Everyone challengers and supporters jump in 
MzMoMo is actually considering chopping her hair off pls  check TL crakin thread too


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 i came in here to fight you cuz i heard you were talkin bout cuttin your hair...but reading your post I can kinda understand where you're coming from.  I'm not your luscious length yet but i feel the same way sometimes.  i just think you may miss it.  

I have gone the "experiment with color" route to cure my semi-hair-boredom.  maybe color will help you too.  don't do streaks, do something more drastic. something to really rev you up..... light brown? red? go for a real change that doesn't involve a pixie.  maybe lots of long layers for a different shape and swang.

I just would hate for you to chop and regret it.  I was back n forth and back n forth in my head about chopping and shaving my head so i put a date on it I will wait and see how I feel.  Maybe you can do the same...

Cuz you know you can grow it back in 4 years to this length nice and healthy with the right reggie that you already have down...but you gotta think if no hair right now is what you really want.

I say go for a change in color, you'll feel better and have something "shiny and new" to think about versus a drastic cut.

PS have you played with wigs?


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 19, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> no intervention is needed just yet... just an itch that i've had for a while that i cant seem to kick lol.
> 
> 
> it seems to creep upon me every spring and it takes all of my will power to overcome it... but sometimes i wonder, if just once, i succumb to the itch, what would happen?  how would i feel? would i regret it?  would it be the best thing since sliced bread?  what if.....



Oh heck no!!!!
Mz.MoMo5235 if you're bored go buy a wig or something. I can't believe you're talking about cutting your hair after how upset you were last year when your coworker cut your hair. I'm on the phone with Ninjas right now, they're driving to your house as I type this LOL


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lucia (Mar 19, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235
I'm sorry but you made me

:hardslap:   Snap out of it!!!!


----------



## Divafied3 (Mar 19, 2011)

Lucia said:


> @Mz.MoMo5235
> I'm sorry but you made me
> 
> :hardslap: Snap out of it!!!!


 


Mz.MoMo5235 just


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 20, 2011)

oh jebus you got the whole thread on me!!!!!

***runs away in fear***

i'll just color for now.  thanks Whimsy just sometimes, i dunno, i just gotta get out of some kinda hair rut that i'm in lol


----------



## yamilee21 (Mar 20, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ... i just gotta get out of some kinda hair rut that i'm in lol



I think it's on TLHC that they always say to go buy some new hair toys when you are in a hair rut. Maybe we just need to bump up the Hair Sticks and Flexi-8 threads for you. 

Or maybe you could try wearing hats for a while?


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 20, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> oh jebus you got the whole thread on me!!!!!
> 
> ***runs away in fear***
> 
> i'll just color for now.  thanks @Whimsy just sometimes, i dunno, i just gotta get out of some kinda hair rut that i'm in lol



YAY
I think color will help.
Also layers.
or new updos and styles.
are there styles you have always wanted to try but havent yet?

lets get you outta this rut!!


----------



## Raine054 (Mar 20, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 Nooooooooooooooo! You enjoy that mane. I always get the urge to cut when things get rough with me and I'm happy that I've never acted on the idea. 

I just bought a tangle teezer and I decided to continue with my stretch because it works so well. I was amazed! Are any of you ladies using it?


----------



## Naturallista (Mar 20, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> oh jebus you got the whole thread on me!!!!!
> 
> ***runs away in fear***
> 
> i'll just color for now.  thanks Whimsy just sometimes, i dunno, i just gotta get out of some kinda hair rut that i'm in lol



Dang girl, you made me come out of lurkdom.

Thank God you are not cutting!  I love your hair!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 20, 2011)

Raine054 said:


> Mz.MoMo5235 Nooooooooooooooo! You enjoy that mane. I always get the urge to cut when things get rough with me and I'm happy that I've never acted on the idea.
> 
> I just bought a tangle teezer and I decided to continue with my stretch because it works so well. I was amazed! Are any of you ladies using it?



Yes I use it when I have knots in my hair it works great. there's a tangle teezer thread too.


----------



## bimtheduck (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree with the other ladies get a wig, color your hair or if you really want to cut it get it cut to a length closer to waist so its not to drastic, or maybe layers but a pixie needs some serious serious thought.


----------



## anon123 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> no intervention is needed just yet... just an itch that i've had for a while that i cant seem to kick lol.
> 
> 
> it seems to creep upon me every spring and it takes all of my will power to overcome it... but sometimes i wonder, if just once, i succumb to the itch, what would happen?  how would i feel? would i regret it?  would it be the best thing since sliced bread?  what if.....



I say try a short wig or weave for a while and see if you really like it.  But I don't know how short wigs or weaves can get.  Do they make pixie cut wigs?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 22, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> I say try a short wig or weave for a while and see if you really like it.  But I don't know how short wigs or weaves can get.  Do they make pixie cut wigs?



they do, but i cant wear them cause i personally cant braid my own hair small enough and everyone who i know that braids does it wwwaaayyy too tight and i wont risk it.  so when i wear my short wigs my head looks super big.... like a bobble head or something lol


----------



## classychic1908 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm getting really tempted to chop off my hair yall, like a really short pixie.  i've wanted one for yrs now but have been scared plus i had all these hair goals to meet and new things to learn
> 
> now that i have my reggie down and all i have to do is maintain... i dont, i'm bored i guess and now that the weather is getting warmer i just feel like a change.
> 
> originally i was just going to get some streaks put in, but now i'm thinking that wont be enough.  i dunno guys



Please ma'am step away from the scissors!!!!  For the love of long hair, please just try something else!!!!

I'll now return to lurk mode...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 26, 2011)

i put streaks in 


i'll do a trim at the end of the month with a length check lol

i'll also update with pix of my hair tomorrow once i'm fully awake lol


----------



## schipperchow1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Lucia et al!

I want to join!  I will update later. Must get offline now!

HHHG!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 27, 2011)

here are the streaks on me hair


----------



## soonergirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I loooooooovvvvvvveeeee your color!!! I too got streaks the other day, and was concerned as I thought of you ladies as none of the w/l and t/l ladies have color.. I kinda regretted my decision!!! not anymore...Beautiful!!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 27, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 one way to make "boring" hair non-boring is color! I absolutely LOVE   it!!!!!

How do you feel about them?


----------



## Lucia (Mar 27, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235
The color looks hot


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks guys

Janet' i'm loving it so far


----------



## Lucia (Mar 29, 2011)

Just wanted to share with you ladies I got a compliment on my natural hair 
And shocker he was Indian fresh off the boat cause he had a thick accent. 
He's like you have nice hair pretty you dont put nothing in your hair low maintenance 
My hair wasn't down it was up in my baggie bun front slicked back w aloe vera gel. So I'm surprised my daily bun got a compliment.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Here are my stats:
- I am grazing HL now
- Short term goal - to have the rest of my hair catch up to those lead hairs
- Long term goal/dream - solid TL & crackin w/ inches to spare
- Regimen - I don't really have a regimen.  I just listen to my hair & respond accordingly.  This winter I did roller sets & used various oil combos to maintain (generally alternated b/w monoi oil, QB Honey Balm - ends only & MyHoneyChild Old Fashioned Grease - again, ends only).  I usually wear my hair in a simple cinnamon bun or on occassion, a French Braid or 2 Pocohontas style braids.  I will probably continue this until June 21/22, after which time I will go to summer practices which is generally CW & leave ins/stylers.  

I don't know if I will make TL & crackin this year after my set back last year, but I am definitely enjoying my hair & am glad to see other women sharing this journey

Happy, Healthy Hair Growing


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 30, 2011)

thats awesome to get a compliment in a bun!!!!

i hear indian men are really into hair lol


----------



## JollyGal (Mar 30, 2011)

Woot Woo! This thread is fabulous.
All the best ladies.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lucia - I'm sure your hair is gorgeous!  But it's always nice when someone else notices it too, in a positive way


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Mar 30, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> here are the streaks on me hair



Wow, this looks really nice Mz.MoMo!!!  You already know you're my hair inspiration! lol  

I am so bored with my hair.
Recently, I was thinking about highlighting my hair with brown streaks and everyone is telling me not to. Your hair just made me change my mind again!


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey ladies...

@ Mz.MoMo5235 - Love the highlights!!! They look great... good way to keep you from getting bored w/o damaging your hair. 

Whimsy: Your layers are growing beautifully.  - I recently had layers cut in my hair, and seeing how pretty your hair looks makes me feel even better about the decision. - It looks "sexy"

As for me - I am checking in early for my pic update, b/c I will be out on vacation for the dates of the update. 
This is my natural hair, wash and go -half in a bun.  I still have layers, V' shaped hemline, and the only trim that I have done has been in the front - no the length.  I have straightened only once this year, and plan to keep it to a minimal - b/c it is pretty pointless for me to straight (due high levels of activities) 

I believe that the only way that I will "Crack" this year is if I do not cut/trim anymore than an 1" this entire year.  Which means that I have to keep my hands out of my hair this year...

Thank you ladies for your support and encouragement.  Happy Growing!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 31, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 LOVE LOVVE LOVE IT

LoveLongLocks thanks boo....but i'm gettin annoyed with them...kinda.

WAY TO GROW GIRL LoveLongLocks you're doing so well, how far past waist are you now! glad you're enjoying your layers too


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Mar 31, 2011)

Whimsy, I am in purgatory just slowly creeping past waist length. 
At my cut I was probably MBL touching Waist, and now I am about to graduate into full waist length.

- blunt cuts are beautiful, but that "thick" - V looks very nice.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 31, 2011)

LoveLongLocks said:


> Hey ladies...
> 
> @ Mz.MoMo5235 - Love the highlights!!! They look great... good way to keep you from getting bored w/o damaging your hair.
> 
> ...



Pretty, your hairs looking good and longer and I love the curls.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 2, 2011)

LoveLongLocks said:


> Hey ladies...
> 
> As for me - I am checking in early for my pic update, b/c I will be out on vacation for the dates of the update.
> This is my natural hair, wash and go -half in a bun.  I still have layers, V' shaped hemline, and the only trim that I have done has been in the front - no the length.  I have straightened only once this year, and plan to keep it to a minimal - b/c it is pretty pointless for me to straight (due high levels of activities)
> ...



  Your curls are beautiful . I agree about the thick v  hemline looking so good.   It has such a classic softness to it.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 8, 2011)

i think i'mma flat iron and trim today


----------



## Lucia (Apr 8, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i think i'mma flat iron and trim today



Don't forget  take some pics with a bright or light color shirt so we can se the highlights


----------



## Toy (Apr 8, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Don't forget take some pics with a bright or light color shirt so we can se the highlights


 

Yep Mo! We wanna see!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 8, 2011)

oooh, you guys are gonna kill me!!!!

i havent been taking care of my ends the way i'm supposed to.  i guess i was enjoying my length too much 

flat ironed... as you see, i didnt gain any length and my ends are thin and ratty 






so i chopped some hair 






and here i am now







on the good side, i'm nice and blunt with good ends again.  i just have to be careful from here on


----------



## WyrdWay (Apr 8, 2011)

dang mz.momo  at least its a fresh start.
*hugs*


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 8, 2011)

so, just to be sure i dont get stoned to death for the cut.... i got pix of the streaks


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow!!!! 






Not for nothing Momo, but I don't think it was necessary to cut *that *damn much.  In my opinion, and my opinion is highly regarded in most countries LOL , I think you only needed a dusting of your ends.  I feel hurt.  I actually shed a tear this morning  LMAO!!


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Apr 9, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 
You have to love your hair.  So, if it makes you happier with it - then that is all that matters.  You like it - I love it!  Your hair is "LOVELY"!!!  Got me dreaming of highlights....


----------



## Lucia (Apr 9, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mz.MoMo5235 

ITA w/ BMaria I think you could have cut less like where your index finger knuckle is that would have gotten to the thicker part of your ends and taken care of any splits. So you're WL again huh?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 9, 2011)

yes.... back to wl

JESUS TOLD ME I HAD TO CUT THAT MUCH!  I PROMISE!!!!


i was just getting frustrated with taking the pix of the length shots that it looked ratty unless i bunched up the ends together.  if i had it separated the way i do in the after cut shot, you could see my shirt all the way up to where i cut


----------



## Lucia (Apr 17, 2011)

a unique fashionista PS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ausBj3dLpqw&feature=relmfu


----------



## Irresistible (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Ladies, checking in......

I took these pics a couple weeks or so ago,  looks like I am getting to a fuller Tailbone length, as the first pics were just my nape,  these pics I'm holding all my hair 

have not pressed yet,   I want to soon tho.  I wont even say when cause I probably won't do it then for some reason or another  ....just gonna have to do it when I can and then share. 

I see someone *wont mention no names*  caught the trimming bug and them scissors jumped up in her hand and cut too much.  Gosh reminds me so much of me,  really worried when I press I will do the same thing .... I can relate mama (your hair is still beautiful girl)

so anyway here is the pic



Hosted on Fotki

I ain't doin nothin with my hair but the same ole pony tail, some ole reggie.


----------



## Chiquitita (Apr 21, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> Hi Ladies, checking in......
> 
> I took these pics a couple weeks or so ago, looks like I am getting to a fuller Tailbone length, as the first pics were just my nape, these pics I'm holding all my hair
> 
> ...


 

Wow !!! Thanks for the eye candy mama... Simply beautiful !!

 Ok, back to lurking.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 21, 2011)

Irresistible :hugs
Love the hair looks thicker you're right I think your hair will grow passed TL on to CL I can't wait to get there myself. 
But No scissors OK don't make me come out there. 
Waiting on the pressed hair updates


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 22, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> Hi Ladies, checking in......
> 
> I took these pics a couple weeks or so ago,  looks like I am getting to a fuller Tailbone length, as the first pics were just my nape,  these pics I'm holding all my hair
> 
> ...





  Well if it means anything I would just soon you keep right on stretching for photos and don't press to show us.   I would hate for you to cut. Since you wear it natural a cut will only take away alot of work done and not really make it look better.  Besides that natural beautiful hair is going to just scream when that heat comes its way.  Try a braid out and wrap it to show length  I love to see natural hair.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 22, 2011)

Irresistible Absolutely lovely hair...I understand the not feeling like doing anything with the hair...


----------



## Irresistible (Apr 22, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Well if it means anything I would just soon you keep right on stretching for photos and don't press to show us.   I would hate for you to cut. Since you wear it natural a cut will only take away alot of work done and not really make it look better.  Besides that natural beautiful hair is going to just scream when that heat comes its way.  Try a braid out and wrap it to show length  I love to see natural hair.


lol girl, I think I would enjoy the press myself-for many reasons- tho

I will try my hardest not to do the cutting thing,  but I know what it's like to not be happy with the ends-and how they feel/look-so far it hasnt stopped my progress,  it actually seems to have helped-to me,  but I cut way too much last time around,  so I will really work on not doing that this time


----------



## Janet' (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't mind me, I'm in here soaking up some long hair sunshine!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 25, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> lol girl, I think I would enjoy the press myself-for many reasons- tho
> 
> I will try my hardest not to do the cutting thing,  but I know what it's like to not be happy with the ends-and how they feel/look-so far it hasnt stopped my progress,  it actually seems to have helped-to me,  but I cut way too much last time around,  so I will really work on not doing that this time



  Well that sounds better.  As long as you are cutting because it needs it.  You can get carried away sometimes.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 27, 2011)

That does it! I'm joining! CelinaStarr 's update has me all kooky. I fell down and bumped my head enough times to get up talking about growing to TL. So, I'm hanging out in here, hoping to catch some TL dust and I'm not moving 'til I'm crakin.  



Yeah, I know I haven't reached HL yet? But, let me in anyway. 

 :blowkiss:


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 27, 2011)

NJoy said:


> That does it! I'm joining! @CelinaStarr 's update has me all kooky. I fell down and bumped my head enough times to get up talking about growing to TL. So, I'm hanging out in here, hoping to catch some TL dust and I'm not moving 'til I'm crakin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NJoy - With your growth and retention rate, I have no doubt you'll be a Princess Title contender very soon! I am happy to see the new goal!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 27, 2011)

hey guys, check out my CD review and update thread here


----------



## Janet' (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy Saturday!!!!


----------



## Lucia (May 3, 2011)

Congratz Ladies who've recently made and passed full TBL/Crakin :reddancer: 
You're now hair superstars and no doubt long haired divas 

Irresistible 
CelinaStarr
Lita


----------



## Lucia (May 3, 2011)

This month is update time for all challengers so get your stretched hair pics or straight hair pics linked or attached to this thread.


----------



## jupitermoon (May 3, 2011)

Lucia said:


> This month is update time for all challengers so get your stretched hair pics or straight hair pics linked or attached to this thread.



Okay. My longest layers were towards the very bottom of my butt approaching thigh length prior to my trim last week:







But I had to cut it due to split ends.  So now I'm an even butt length, not quite classic:






Knee length hair sounds fun but I have no idea where my terminal length is.  My short term goal is to grow my hair back to classic length.

My hair has grown a lot this past year.  From hip length to approaching my thighs.  I grew my hair out with a very simple regimen of co washing once a week and using Giovanni conditioner as a leave in.  

One years worth of growth from hip length :






to bottom of butt length:







^^^March 2010 versus April 2011


----------



## Candy828 (May 3, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> Hi Ladies, checking in......
> 
> I took these pics a couple weeks or so ago,  looks like I am getting to a fuller Tailbone length, as the first pics were just my nape,  these pics I'm holding all my hair
> 
> ...



Irresistible You know me.... I'll be waiting for you in the CL Thread...
Your hair is absolutely B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 4, 2011)

Lucia said:


> This month is update time for all challengers so get your stretched hair pics or straight hair pics linked or attached to this thread.



can i use my april 2nd pic as my update  i dun wanna take a hair pic just to see the same thing lol


----------



## Lita (May 4, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> Hi Ladies, checking in......
> 
> I took these pics a couple weeks or so ago,  looks like I am getting to a fuller Tailbone length, as the first pics were just my nape,  these pics I'm holding all my hair
> 
> ...



Irresistible  Beautiful & Thick...Your hair is amazing...Keep growing....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Whimsy (May 4, 2011)

GOOD OOOOGA MOOOOOGA!!! CelinaStarr


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 4, 2011)

NJoy said:


> That does it! I'm joining! CelinaStarr 's update has me all kooky. I fell down and bumped my head enough times to get up talking about growing to TL. So, I'm hanging out in here, hoping to catch some TL dust and I'm not moving 'til I'm crakin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Tailbone is really nice.  You will love it.  Of cource i have hairanorexia and still wanting a Classic Braid


----------



## Lucia (May 4, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> can i use my april 2nd pic as my update  i dun wanna take a hair pic just to see the same thing lol



Sure, no prob.


----------



## NJoy (May 5, 2011)

Good morning, ladies. Checking in for new pics or updates or SOMETHING to jumpstart my day. Otherwise, I REALLY, really, really, really want to go back to bed and start this morning thing over...this afternoon.

I'll hang around and go back thru old posts. Feel free to drop some fresh pics tho. Oh, and have a great day!


----------



## Lucia (May 5, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Good morning, ladies. Checking in for new pics or updates or SOMETHING to jumpstart my day. Otherwise, I REALLY, really, really, really want to go back to bed and start this morning thing over...this afternoon.
> 
> I'll hang around and go back thru old posts. Feel free to drop some fresh pics tho. Oh, and have a great day!


 Where do you get those smilies, that's hilarious!!!!
Get some rest we have all month for updates. I still don't know when I'll get myself together to do some official updates.


----------



## Lucia (May 23, 2011)

1. If you get them: How do you deal with tangles, matting, SSK (single strand knots) dry hair, itchy scalp? 

2. How often do you trim, dust or S&D the knots and SSK's only when you need?

3. What are your staple products and how do you use them?

4. Do you still do wash n go's, what products do you use to get your WnG look? 

5. What's your straight/stretched length now front and back of hair? And what's you goal length or how long will you let your hair grow? 

6. Has your hair ever been this long before? 

7. For naturals: What do you say to naturals who are getting discouraged and ready to give up on being natural and go back on the creamy crack (relaxers/perms/texturizers)?


----------



## Lucia (May 25, 2011)

*1. If you get them: How do you deal with tangles, matting, SSK (single strand knots) dry hair, itchy scalp? 
*

I don't get mattes anymore since I'm not braiding my hair up and using a sew-in, that caused a lot of tangles, matting,and itchy scalp even though I took it down every 1.5-2 months. 
I soak my hair in oil, dampen with water let it sit for a while under a plastic cap, then I'll slowly detangle from ends to roots with a wide tooth seamless comb.
SSK's: I do S&D when I find them or fell them I don't cut into my length. I also keep my ends moisturized 1-2x/daily then seal with EVOO & Safflower oil. If it's straight then I just lightly seal the last 2 inches with oil.

*2. How often do you trim, dust or S&D the knots and SSK's only when you need?*

I S&D the knots and SSK's when I need to. I trim now every 6 months 0.5-1inch according to the moon cycle. 


*3. What are your staple products and how do you use them?*

For CW, DC, and moisturizing:
Suave Tropical Coconut Conditioner
Mane n Tail conditioner 
For sealing: 
EVOO, EVCO, Safflower oil, East African Shea Butter (nilotica) -love this stuff it's soft and moist I use it on my skin in winter to seal the lotion in. 


*4. Do you still do wash n go's, what products do you use to get your WnG look? *

I haven't perfected my WnG technique or products yet, I'll post that when I figure that out. 


*5. What's your straight/stretched length now front and back of hair? And what's you goal length or how long will you let your hair grow? *

front stretched: passed CBL grazing boobs. back stretched: lower BSL grazing MBL-I haven't done an official length check in a while.


*6. Has your hair ever been this long before? *

Yes, this is like my 3rd time at this length, during my HHJ.


*7. For naturals: What do you say to naturals who are getting discouraged and ready to give up on being natural and go back on the creamy crack (relaxers/perms/texturizers)?
*

When I get discouraged I look at fotki's and YT of naturals who have great natural hair meaning healthy and thick not always the super-long ones but those help so I remind myself I can do it again. 

I especially look at their progress over the months or years to remind myself everyone has set backs and everyone has to come back from unhealthy hair practices and habits.

Also I suggest they try everything they can in natural haircare different products, techniques styles and if they're still unhappy and want to relax then research it well before they relax that way they can do it in a healthy way and for the right reasons.


----------



## Lucia (May 25, 2011)

Just a quick update I did stretched length check and my hairs @ bottom of BSL grazing MBL the front always looks shorter  to me even though it's about even with  the back. 

I did an S&D on some offending SSKs and did some medium large box braid wih extensions. I got the questions of course is that all your hair not exactly I'm wearing the extensions  3 inches longer than my natural braids would fall.


----------



## Raine054 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi ladies, I finally relaxed after a 5 month stretch and am happy to report that I am cracking!!!! I'm am definitely past grazing and will use the last 6 months of the year to work on my ends. I plan to trim 2 inches at the end of the year as well and continue on to the next milestone. My ends aren't in the best shape but I do S&Ds and really am starting to believe in lead hairs. 

I relaxed with Vitale Sensitive Scalp Olive Oil relaxer and deep conditioned with KeraCare Intensive Restorative Masque. 







Oh and would any of you ladies know how I could order an XXL Flexi 8. The XL just can't hold by buns anymore.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jun 6, 2011)

Raine054 said:


> Hi ladies, I finally relaxed after a 5 month stretch and am happy to report that I am cracking!!!! I'm am definitely past grazing and will use the last 6 months of the year to work on my ends. I plan to trim 2 inches at the end of the year as well and continue on to the next milestone. My ends aren't in the best shape but I do S&Ds and really am starting to believe in lead hairs.
> 
> I relaxed with Vitale Sensitive Scalp Olive Oil relaxer and deep conditioned with KeraCare Intensive Restorative Masque.
> 
> ...



  Congrats  Your color and shine is just lovely.  Great job! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Toy (Jun 6, 2011)

Raine054 said:


> Hi ladies, I finally relaxed after a 5 month stretch and am happy to report that I am cracking!!!! I'm am definitely past grazing and will use the last 6 months of the year to work on my ends. I plan to trim 2 inches at the end of the year as well and continue on to the next milestone. My ends aren't in the best shape but I do S&Ds and really am starting to believe in lead hairs.
> 
> I relaxed with Vitale Sensitive Scalp Olive Oil relaxer and deep conditioned with KeraCare Intensive Restorative Masque.
> 
> ...


 

Congrats Raine054 Beautiful Thick Hair.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 6, 2011)

Raine054 
Congratz can't wait to see full TL 
Now for the XXL flexis youhave to email them and make a special order. Choose styles from the smaller existing flexis.  If you have more questions ask the flexi expert jupitermoon 
Keep growing that hair


----------



## Lucia (Jun 6, 2011)

I DC'd w AO GPB then followed up w AO HSR I loved it so did my hair it's so soft and moisturized I had AO I my earlier regimen as my staples but I wanted to spend less on products  well I hardly used any cause its sooo thick and moisturizing and my hair absorbed it.  

Then I used the HSR as a leave in with my EVOO/SFO mix and my hair came out great I hardly needed gel for my edges. So it's back as main staple move over suave.
 Aubrey Organics


----------



## Raine054 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the love guys! Thanks for the tip Lucia .


----------



## Lita (Jun 7, 2011)

Raine054 said:


> Hi ladies, I finally relaxed after a 5 month stretch and am happy to report that I am cracking!!!! I'm am definitely past grazing and will use the last 6 months of the year to work on my ends. I plan to trim 2 inches at the end of the year as well and continue on to the next milestone. My ends aren't in the best shape but I do S&Ds and really am starting to believe in lead hairs.
> 
> I relaxed with Vitale Sensitive Scalp Olive Oil relaxer and deep conditioned with KeraCare Intensive Restorative Masque.
> 
> ...



Raine054 Nice pretty & thick...Love the rich color...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 8, 2011)

BKT REVIEW and WARNING!!!

http://www.youtube.com/user/RenieceHairTV#p/u/0/UBGad0G1HcU


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow!  I am loving the hair in ths thread!  I doubt that I will reach TBL this year but I am still working towards it but am really tempted to get a relaxer & layered cut


----------



## yamilee21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lucia said:


> @Raine054 ... Now for the XXL flexis youhave to email them and make a special order. ...



Not anymore... there are some ready-made XXL available now, though you can still have other designs custom-made. 

http://www.flexi8.com/hair-clips-mega.html?id=vpaDJHLZ


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 14, 2011)

schipperchow1 said:


> Wow!  I am loving the hair in ths thread!  I doubt that I will reach TBL this year but I am still working towards it but am really tempted to get a *relaxer & layered cut*



I know it is tempting... layered cuts look good in the short term. All those who have gotten them usually end up regretting them in the long run and they are hard to grow out... me included. Seriously think about it....


----------



## Raine054 (Jun 15, 2011)

yamilee21 said:


> Not anymore... there are some ready-made XXL available now, though you can still have other designs custom-made.
> 
> http://www.flexi8.com/hair-clips-mega.html?id=vpaDJHLZ



Thanks so much. I'm going to place my order tonight.


----------



## Raine054 (Jul 3, 2011)

I would just like to say I am so digging my Keracare products. I have my staples and couldn't be happier!

 For the rest of the year, I do think I'm going to hold back on the rollersetting. I didn't realize it, but for someone who doesn't have even hair (if you are working on your lead hairs, or just have thin ends), rollersetting puts considerable stress on the ends because you're required to hold the hair taut before you roll. I don't want to put stress on the the most fragile parts of my hair so I'm going to be air drying for the rest of the year. I'm bonelaxed so I only need a satin scarf and good moisturizer to get my hair straight.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.longlocks.com/how-to-grow-long-hair.htm
Tips for growing extremely long hair


----------



## Janet' (Jul 7, 2011)

TBL beauties!!!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 7, 2011)

Janet' said:


> TBL beauties!!!



Thanks Janet  
CW oiling and PSing  for TL


----------



## Lucia (Jul 9, 2011)

I finally got a decent braid-out. I CW my hair with AO HSR, then used that as a leave in, and braided with some shea butter.  I let my hair air-dry in the evening and overnight in the AM I carefully unbraided with a tiny bit of EVOO.  then I finger-styled fluffed and went. It was 100 degrees and very hmid out and it held up all day.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 13, 2011)

Well I did some twists this weekend and for the first time in months since I cut did I think my hairs actually getting longer twists lay at apl while wet shrink to cbl when dry   I will do a length check soon before my S&D trim to see where I'm at but I'm still not sure I want to flat iron I this heat just for a length check.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm not worthy to be in this thread. 

I hope to be in you ladies' shoes one day! Keep it up!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 13, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm not worthy to be in this thread.
> 
> I hope to be in you ladies' shoes one day! Keep it up!



Sure you are everyone's welcome, you can be a supporter we love supporters. 
I started this thread and had NO buisiness doing that myself either.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 13, 2011)

Get your girl game on

http://www.marriedmansexlife.com/2011/04/girl-game-have-long-hair.html
my comments are bolded

Girl Game: Have Long Hair
Long hair is a marker for physical good health, is a feminine appearance marker and the overwhelming majority of men are attracted to long hair. Most husbands react to their wives lopping all their hair into some sort of short pixie cut quite badly. Kinda the same way you would react if he suddenly announced he'd shortened his c*** to two inches long. You're not going to really say anything, just make that strangling sound in your throat and hope that it can eventually grow back.

And yes I know, long hair is more work to take care of. Yes I know washing baby puke out of your hair is disgusting. Yes I know having a toddler deciding to latch onto your hair and rappel down the back of the couch is annoying.

Men really like it though. Shoulder lenght is just fine, anything past your mid-back starts seeming to be a little long. No need to go Rapuzel on us. 
*[I totally disagree with that statement-grow it as long as you want] *

Dozens of times in my life I've experienced having one of those mild background crush feelings for a woman, instantly disappear as soon as she cuts her hair very short. I mean seriously, real feelings of attraction just instantly gone. Monday I was into you with your pretty shoulder length hair; Tuesday morning arrived and you walked in with it trimmed away to not all that much, and I have no more attraction to you.

Of course all her friends and coworkers just love her new hair style! Of course they would, she just botched her appearance and if she falls off the top of the sexy ladder, everyone else gets to move up a place. So like OMG I just love it!

Some men even are more attracted to a particular hair color. I'm a blonde guy. One of the serious attraction points Jennifer had to me when I met her was her wonderful blonde hair. By "wonderful blonde hair" I mean badly-damaged-with-an-accidental-bleaching-incident when I met her, but wow I loved it. She's actually brunette, which to me is "meh whatever".

In the middle of last year she actually reverted back to her natural hair color by dying it back that way. She liked it, all her friends and coworkers just loved it, loved it, loved it. Me... "meh whatever".  Jennifer with blonde hair is a solid 9 to me. Jennifer with whatever that crap her natural hair color was is a 7 or maybe 8 to me. I can't help myself feeling that change in emotion. I'm not going to divorce her for being brunette, I'm just going to be less into her.

I didn't make a stink or anything, I actually tried hard to not be bothered by it or complain about it. I don't think I said anything about it, but a few months back all the blonde highlighting mysteriously returned. The little boost of my attraction returned as well. Attraction is not controllable.  

The other easy move with long hair is the classic girlish pony tail. Probably not something to wear to the office if you're out of the twenties and single cohort, *[again who says a ponytail belongs to a certain age group so not true]* but there's no reason why you can just sweep it up like that on the weekend once in a while. You can be 52 and rock a pony tail around the house on a Saturday morning. It's a strong "look I'm a girl" statement. Seriously, why not try it? Mess with him a bit, tease him a little and then just swish your pony tail into the distance with an over the shoulder look like you used to....


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 14, 2011)

^^ i'm sorry...dude is a dufus. 

In fact..gimme back my apology.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 14, 2011)

more TL and beyond inspiration

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCKBA4czsdw&feature=feedu

fast to 1:45
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rxYKTG0pCY&feature=feedu


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 14, 2011)

The guy who wrote that "article" is much more than a doofus... he's a buffoonish nincompoop. I bet he is much less attractive than his wife; those kinds usually are.  The only interesting point is the idea that other women cheer you more for getting a short cut than men; I have noticed that, but I didn't think it was because women were competing for rank places on an attractiveness scale, . 

Lucia, the braidout looks good!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 23, 2011)

more inspiration

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1z_1aILlHM&feature=feedu


----------



## Lucia (Jul 27, 2011)

Haircrush length check 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8uEzNTm128&feature=feedu


----------



## Lucia (Aug 5, 2011)

inspiration
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKuc97F77sQ&feature=related


----------



## Lucia (Aug 18, 2011)

Updates: 
I did a blowout on low speed low-cool, then I flat ironed the nape. I really wasn't feeling the full flat iron today but I did a length check and dusted. My ends really needed it but it wasn't necessary to chop off any length, so I didn't.   I don't feel I got much length but I got some thickness and some length. I will revisit ayurvedic powders to speed up growth cause I'm heading for WL full speed. 

there's a fotki link in my siggy
here's the album link 
http://public.fotki.com/Lucia3k/lucias_progress/updates-2011-/


----------



## Lucia (Aug 18, 2011)

Ayurveda info
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcA9HBMDR6I

He makes a good info about chemicals and modern life. I'm not promoting the hair products though and I wouldn't buy them without seeing a full ingredient list.

Dabur amla hair oil ads

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkk7vY_cMJA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phnFMiXmsHE&feature=related


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey Ladies!

I am here to update, but will have to come back with a picture.

My hair is up at this moment taking a break.  I have fitness goals that I want to reach, and other aspirations that puts my hair on the back burner. Basically, I am a little put off with my hair care issues, so putting it away is the best thing for it. ... I am a "cutter" 

Currently my hair is at Waist with more fullness due to trims.  I began putting my hair up 2 mo.'s ago, and plan on doing this non stop for the year. I have created an album to document.  
I know I won't be crackin' this year , but I am still down for the cause and want to support my Hair Sisters!  - I will probably be at hip again by the end of this year. *off to find recent hair shot*

Thanks for the hair tips @ Lucia


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Sep 10, 2011)

Bumping.......


----------



## Lucia (Sep 11, 2011)

So I think I'm MBL now. I've been wearing my hair in braidouts and ponytails trying to enjoy the last of summer. I still bun durin the week just let it loose for the weekends. 
I hope to make full WL by the end of the year then hopefully HL


----------



## NJoy (Sep 30, 2011)

Lucia said:


> So I think I'm MBL now. I've been wearing my hair in braidouts and ponytails trying to enjoy the last of summer. I still bun durin the week just let it loose for the weekends.
> I hope to make full WL then hopefully HL by the end of the year.


 
Yay!  Congrats on getting back to MBL.  

*heads over to Lucia's fotki to look for latest update*


----------



## Dee Raven (Oct 1, 2011)

Sooo, I wasn't sure if I was going to be able to stand growing to TBL, but I would like to say that I'm now 100% on the wagon.  This girl at work, who cut her hair yesterday to BSL, had beautiful TBL hair for the past few months and it was beautiful.  I definitely I'm going to have to learn how some cute style to do with my hair.  I think that's partially why I've lost my interest lately. Can anyone recommend any good natural hairstyle websites?


----------



## Lucia (Oct 1, 2011)

Dee Raven 
Maybe try some medium twists you can pullthem back into anponytail or bun for work and if you want to wear it out you'll have a nice twistout. 
If you want some styles Richeau and HairCrush on YouTube wear twists.  I'm looking into other low mani styles besides my daily bun. I'm kind of getting restless HHG


----------



## MarcustheWu (Oct 4, 2011)

Here are my updates.  My hair is resting on the top quarter of my butt.  It is still growing. w00t.  I think my ends are ok, considering I have not trimmed my hair in a year.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, but here are my update photos.

I am still V cut, but turning in to a U.  I have a half updo, and about 40% shrinkage.  So, there is about a quarter size length not shown.  I am grazing at hip length again, and will probably be there at the end of the year... Not quite CRAKIN yet, but it's all good.  My baby girl is also grazing - we have the same do' right now.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice progress 

LoveLongLocks


----------



## Lucia (Nov 8, 2011)

Winterize your Hair

http://www.youtube.com/user/richeau#p/a/u/0/9-KeXRUJXzw


----------



## Lucia (Nov 11, 2011)

CO Wash n Go

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kg_bYQSWE_8&feature=related


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 12, 2011)

::sigh:: everyone's progress is gorgeous!!  Where's that drooling smiley?


----------



## Lucia (Nov 12, 2011)

Whimsy 
  here it is... 
Watercress good for hairgrowth, check out the vitamins. 

http://len7288.hubpages.com/hub/Health-Benefits-of-Watercress



Watercress is among the most highly nutritious vegetable, many of the great herbalists wrote of the revitalizing power of watercress. The health benefits of watercress are attributed to its nutrient content. Watercress is an excellent source of vitamins B1, B2, B6, C, E, manganese, and carotenes. It also a good source of calcium, fiber, iron and copper. Watercress livens up raw salad and it also makes a valuable juice. Watercress juice is a green juice and must not be consumed alone. It also tastes bitter and is much easier to swallow if mixed with carrot, potato, and a little parsley or carrot, spinach, and turnip leaves. For optimal health benefits, eat watercress raw and as fresh as possible.

Health Benefits:

Watercress contains anticancer properties.
Watercress helps protect the eyes because it contains a high level of two carotenoids, lutein and zeaxanthin.
Watercress helps to normalize cholesterol and blood pressure.
Watercress increases sexual energy and enhances fertility.
Watercress can help improved memory, mental function and to retard ageing.
Watercress is a powerful cleanser of the body, especially the bloodstream.
Watercress can help increase production of breast milk.

watercress salad
Watercress is low in calories and high in potassium which is valued for weight loss, as its diuretic action draws excess fluid down and out of the body.
Watercress helps improve digestion by regulating the flow of bile.
Watercress is valued for clearing and improving the complexion.
The chlorophyll-rich leaves are chewed to absorb breath odors.
Chewing raw watercress leaves can cure bleeding gums.
Watercress leaves are used as a poultice for the relief of enlarged prostate gland. The poultice can also treat swollen feet and sprained ankles.
Watercress is a good source of iodine, which is important to the function of the thyroid gland.
Watercress is rich calcium which can strengthen the bones and teeth.
Buying and storing: Buy fresh-looking greens with springy leaves that show no evidence of wilting and yellowing. Store it in large plastic bags in the refrigerator for two or three days.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 15, 2011)

We have another month left ladies, update time is coming up. My update link here and in fotki- I don't think there will be much change from then to Dec.
Who's joining up for on and crakin 2012?


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi ladies doing an early end of year check in.  

    Happy to see so many ladies making goal with lovely heads of hair.

  Well my braids are working out for me.   I can keep up with it better.  I had reported I was growing out after a exteme shedding that lasted 4 years.  

  I also was at terminal at upper tailbone or so I thought.  There has been some length achieved but not sure if it is going to really become full or if it is going to be the point of my fairy tail ends.   Feb 2012 will be a year after the shedding really stopped so I will wait til then to report if there is really a significant addition to my length.

   So for now I will be a  member of tailbone challenges working for fullness.  My siggy is updated with a recent photo.
   Here is one of my bun.









       Congrats to all who made goal this year.  On to the next length.


----------



## regina07 (Nov 16, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks ---that is one jaw-dropping bun!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## Dee Raven (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll be in, Lucia. I think I have about 6 more months to get to tailbone. I'll post a pic at the end of the year because I don't have any updates suitable at the moment.  Can't wait to see everyone's progress.


----------



## Lita (Nov 16, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks   Loving the bun...Great progress..Keep growing!





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 16, 2011)

Current length MBL As of 10/2011 
Regimen update 10/2011
Simplified and back to my tried and true stuff 

Pre cowash: EVCO AOHSR or AOGBP DC on dry hair heat cap or under steamer 

CW with AOHSR detangle (ends to roots w/ wide tooth comb) in shower, only detangle with oiled hair, wet damp, full of conditioner

Apply evco to damp hair then seal with conditioner AOHSR or Giovanni Direct 
baggie natural hair nightly during winter

For straight hair some evco on length and ends, satiny bonnet @ night 

Vatika enriched coconut oil, mahabrhingaraj coconut oil scalp massage nightly 

These oils don't have Mineral oil or chemical preservatives all natural 
Brhingaraj and Brhami powders weekly 
Airdry 2-4 braids 

Wng KCKT KCCC or conditioner and Eco Styler

Styles: Mostly PS baggy bun, braids, twists

Vitamin regimen the same as before it's in my blog or fotki has all detailed explanations. 
Ok ladies let's re up for the new year. Check the first post for check in dates or up-dates.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 16, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks 
Love that bun it's so thick 
Dee Raven 
Glad to her it. I'm sure you'll be crakin sooner don't worry about heck ins you have time 
The new check in dates are different so check the 1st post.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Nov 16, 2011)

I am a bit confused,

    I saw a new thread for TBL 2012.  Is that one for the lower tailbone and this thread is for upper tailbone or bum cleavage?


----------



## tenjoy (Nov 16, 2011)

Im coming, I cut 3 inches in sept. But I will still post pics!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Nov 16, 2011)

Lucia said:


> We have another month left ladies, update time is coming up. My update link here and in fotki- I don't think there will be much change from then to Dec.
> Who's joining up for on and crakin 2012?



  Well since I have layers I will stay with this challenge to achieve upper tailbone/bum cleavage with my crown hairs. They are currently ranging from waist to almost hip.  I also joined the TBL 2012 to nurture my fairytale ends at lower tailbone.  

    So onward we go ladies.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 16, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> I am a bit confused,
> 
> I saw a new thread for TBL 2012.  Is that one for the lower tailbone and this thread is for upper tailbone or bum cleavage?



I'm not sure I think TL is TL is the same to everyone I didn't know there was a TL 2012 thread started
I just checked out that thread they didn't make that disictinction but thats a good question. But this thread is just continuing so it doesn't matter if you're on both. Besides were only checking in twice a year now.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 7, 2011)

more inspiration

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZG0K...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYHJt...eature=related


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 7, 2011)

You ladies are awsome & I don't think I could grow that long (says me for now lol) but wow congrats to you all!

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## MarcustheWu (Dec 11, 2011)

My last update for this year.  My hair is around the middle of my butt.  I guess that it TL; I get confused.  I am happy with it, and I will still let it grow to terminal.


----------



## nadiacurly (Dec 11, 2011)

I was so bizzy with other things in my life.. But still was giving love to my hair LOL yesterday i realized that i am tailbonelength already!


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow ladies, your hair looks great. Congrats.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 11, 2011)

MarcustheWu

congratz, I guess you're going for full TL now and will that be the last stop and maintain or will you grow on? 

nadiacurly

nice job congratz, Hope you go for full TL, are you growing your hair longer or will you maintain? 
BTW nice dress

to both of you 

 you made Crakin  

Now whip that hair


----------



## nadiacurly (Dec 11, 2011)

nice job congratz, Hope you go for full TL, are you growing your hair longer or will you maintain? 
BTW nice dress

Thanks for the compliment 

Yes my goal is to achieve full TBL..only in the front i'd rather have it in layers..otherwise my face will disappear


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Dec 11, 2011)

MarcustheWu said:


> My last update for this year.  My hair is around the middle of my butt.  I guess that it TL; I get confused.  I am happy with it, and I will still let it grow to terminal.



 Very lovely!  congrats.  Well there is upper and lower tail bone calls on the hair sites so it depends on what you want to use as a marker.  Either way you made it to that region

    I have also heard a new level of lower hip length.  It does help to have frequent  places to stop and say " ah I have made progress"..  So congrats again and on to lower hip then Claaaassic!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Dec 11, 2011)

nadiacurly said:


> Yes my goal is to achieve full TBL..only in the front i'd rather have it in layers..otherwise my face will disappear




      Beautiful hair and length! Its so full.  Very flattering

  Congrat and job well done.   Full tailbone should be right around the corner, or shall I say the bum


----------



## NJoy (Dec 11, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Very lovely! congrats. Well there is upper and lower tail bone calls on the hair sites so it depends on what you want to use as a marker. Either way you made it to that region
> 
> I have also heard a new level of lower hip length. It does help to have frequent places to stop and say " ah I have made progress".. So congrats again and on to lower hip then Claaaassic!


 
Oy vay.  New lengths popping up here and there. Will the confusion never cease.


----------



## MarcustheWu (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks guys.
Lucia I will go for terminal.
nadiacurly You are very lovely.  Has anyone told you that you look like Shakira?


----------



## nadiacurly (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks!
Shakira? O yes LOL.


----------



## Lita (Dec 11, 2011)

Congrats Ladies & Keep growing!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Dec 12, 2011)

Well since this thread is still going I will set a goal of TL for my crown hear.  I am groing out layers.  My crown is now just past hip.   I have to care for it differently then the lower hair but have not mastered that yet.  It is 3c/4a wiry and delicate.   

   I noticed that even though my shedding was severe it was  evenly distributed on my head.  So I became thin all over

   What was revealed was a definate distinction of the type of hair.  I thought it was evenly distibuted over my head but no.  So During the shed my benign neglect was harder on the crown and it suffered not only volume but length.  Another theory that was presented to me was that I have a different growth rate and if my crown grew slower before than during the heighten shedding period the the growing rate of my crown was even shorter there by creating a shorter length.  That theory makes alitte more since because there was no clear signs of breakage and the crown area was consistintly the same length all the way around my head.  

  It appears to be still growing at a slower rate now but it has made great progress in length since the shedding stopped its still trails in length in inches also.  

   So I will just let it grow and once my lower level reaches full terminal I will see if the crown will stop at the same length in inches or grow to meet the rest equal in position on my body.  

           Wow!  Sorry it got so long and it's probably not making sense.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 12, 2011)

Ladies updates next month 
Or if your wearing your hair out for the holidays well take those updates too 
Updates are twice a year now Jan and July so plenty o time to grow grow grow That hair 
Don't forget to share the link or post your pics 
TIA


----------



## Lucia (Dec 16, 2011)

Benefits of Castor oil for hair

http://hairlyobsessed.blogspot.com/2011/01/benefits-of-castor-oil.html


Since my hair is loving castor oil so much right now, I thought I'd post some of the benefits of this oil:

Castor Oil is derived from the castor bean, and seeds of the castor plant. It has been used for decades as a laxative, a purgative (to induce vomiting) and as a skin softener.

The anti-bacterial and anti-fungicidal properties of Ricinoleic Acid in castor oil protects the scalp and hair from infections which can cause hair loss. Castor oil has omega-9 fatty acids in it that prevents your scalp from drying out and that also nourishes your hair from the roots. Castor oil is a humectant as it draws moisture into the hair and skin. Applying castor oil on hair will keep it looking soft, shiny and strong.

Castor oil coats the hair shaft and smoothes the cuticle layer, sealing in moisture and leaving the hair feeling soft and silky. It is more easily absorbed by the hair, allowing for deeper penetration into the hair shaft. Rubbing castor oil into your scalp and roots on a regular basis helps lost hair grow back and also helps thicken hair that’s already growing. You can also experiment with castor oil for hair on your ends. This rich, thick oil will help your ends becomes shiny and hide the appearance of frizzy, damaged, and split ends. Over time, as you trim damage away, you'll notice your hair won't develop split ends as easily.

Castor oil can be used in several different ways for hair:
• As a leave-in.
• Combined with other ingredients to make your conditioner or moisturizer.
• As a pre-poo or hot oil treatment.

As with any hot oil treatment, it is important to avoid overuse of castor oil, especially if you are prone to oily scalp and hair conditions. For hair that is damaged, a hot oil treatment is typically indicated as a monthly treatment, while weekly moisturizing treatments are more useful to restore the good condition to the hair. Since my hair is fine, I have to be careful not to use too much. Otherwise, hair becomes extremely oily and stiff.

Castor oil also thickens eyelashes and eyebrows.
I’ve been rubbing a little castor oil over the base of my eyelashes before bed. This should prevent thinning and promote rapid growth, leading to thicker and fuller lashes. Many commercial products for eyelashes actually contain castor oil. If you want to thicken sparse eyebrows, rub a little castor oil over the brow line before bed.

Here are some non-hair benefits of castor oil:

*Softens thick calluses and removes corns
*Cures skin infections like athlete’s foot and ringworm
*Prevents stretch marks
*Removes moles and warts
*Removes age spots (liver spots)
*Cures acne
*Keeps the skin looking smooth, youthful and unlined
*Breaks up external and internal scar tissue, and prevents new scars from forming
*Soothes shingles

more info

http://www.kristinasoil.com/fyi.html

http://www.untamedtresses.com/content/108-sorting-out-hair-oil-confusion.html

When learning to use oil to condition hair, sorting out what oil to use can be rather confusing. Some people swear by one oil for their hair while others claim that the same oil is terrible for their hair and they will claim another oil as their holy grail of oils. 

There is also the issue of oils for the scalp vs. oil for the hair. Not every oil that is good for your hair, is necessarily the best oil for massaging your scalp - although it can be.

Let me briefly tell you what I know about massage oil. I believe the main criteria for a good scalp oil would include an oil that is noncomedogenic, readily absorbed into the skin and of course would take into consideration personal allergies and skin sensitivities. Here are some of the more common skin/massage oils.

Oils said to be good for skin:

almond
avocado
castor oil 
coconut
grape seed
jojoba
olive
seabuckthorn
sesame
sunflower

While castor oil is supposed to be very nice for the scalp it is rather thick so it is better to thin it with a lighter weight oil when using it for a scalp massage.

But where things get really confusing for many people is when oil is used to condition the hair after it has left the scalp area. Generally oil for conditioning is used on the very ends of the hair or from the ears down since the hair closer to the scalp doesn't often need as much help from extra oil unless it's been stripped. But people will oil the entire length of the hair as a pre-shampoo conditioning treatment.

This is where it gets tricky and not everybody agrees on what is the best oil for hair. I believe this is because of different hair types and what we hope the oil will do for our hair. So in order to shed some light on this situation and help you to figure out what oils might be good choices for you I'm sharing just a bit of oil/hair science I found a while back.

Coconut oil is one of the most touted hair oils you will hear about. Coconut oil is said to help prevent protein loss when washing hair. This makes it a good oil to use in your hair as a pre-shampoo treatment. Coconut oil is one oil that is proven to penetrate the hair shaft. To give it time to 'do it's thing' most people use it as a pre-treatment for an hour or more, sometimes even applying it the night before. 

As far as different oils working better for different hair types, I believe much of this difference has to do with how the different oils work on the hair. Some oils penetrate the hair shaft and other oils sit on top. A while back I compiled a list of oils and classified them as to which oils penetrated and which oils sit on top of hair.

Straight chain glycerides are oils that penetrate:

Avocado
Camellia 
Castor Oil
Coconut
Olive
Palm Kernel
Sweet Almond

Oils that partially penetrate:

Meadowfoam seed

Polyunsaturated oils sit on top of hair:

Broccoli Seed
Grapeseed
Jojoba
Sesame
Sunflower

So my theory is that if you are looking for an oil to fortify the hair strand, then choosing one of the penetrating oils is what you will want to try. If you are hoping to seal moisture in or keep humidity out, then I believe choosing one of the oils that coats the hair shaft is a better choice for you. If you are looking to do both, then a mixture of oils from both classes of oils is what you would want to experiment with. Or using a light amount of penetrating oil first and then following with a light amount of an oil that coats the hair.

I also think that whether the hair is damp or dry when you apply the oil also need to be considered. When the hair is damp, after freshly washing, the cuticle is still raised bit. I wonder if this doesn't help the oils that penetrate to get into the hair shaft since the cuticle is already a bit more open. So when you experiment with the best routine for your hair, also factor in how your hair responds to damp oiling vs. dry oiling.


----------



## orchidgirl (Dec 17, 2011)

Totally want to join this..cutting back my hair and hoping to grow it longer...Thanks


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi Lucia & other "Crakin" ladies 
I am glad to see this thread continue!
Congrats to
@  nadiacurly
@ MarcustheWu
Vintagecoilylocks
 - The updates are amazing....

    I am still @  Hip Length *sigh*, because I started at waist this year. I knew it would be a long shot. 
Long layers work better for my style - so I won't be a full "hip" or "tailbone". However, my hair is very healthy and thick this year.  I embrace my curls more, and can count on one hand how many times I have used heat on my hair this past year.  This has allowed my hair to need less trims, and stay very thick.   My new long term goal is waist length un- stretched, so I will just continue to grow healthy hair. I will be back to post a pic for an update.

- Also I like the, I like the idea for updates twice a year, so that we all keep up with each others progress.


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok, so here goes. My end of the year update.  I didn't make TL, but I got pretty close considering all the cutting I did.  I think I cut about 4 inches over the year.  I was hoping for more blunt ends, but that didn't happen (see picture 2). I kind of jacked up my hair a little bit with too much flatironing during the middle of the year too. (Lesson learned)  My hair at my crown is shorter than the back by a couple of inches so hopefully in this coming year, with continued trimming I will be able to get a nice blunt cut. How are you guys dealing with the "V".  I hate it.   As you can see it's not really a "V" but whatever. I really want to cut back to WL, but I am going to try to resist the urge as it hasn't helped me at all this year.  Would love to hear you guys' thoughts on the matter? 

Lucia , are we going to continue using this thread for 2012 TL updates, or are we switching to the other one?


----------



## Lucia (Dec 21, 2011)

Dee Raven said:


> Ok, so here goes. My end of the year update.  I didn't make TL, but I got pretty close considering all the cutting I did.  I think I cut about 4 inches over the year.  I was hoping for more blunt ends, but that didn't happen (see picture 2). I kind of jacked up my hair a little bit with too much flatironing during the middle of the year too. (Lesson learned)  My hair at my crown is shorter than the back by a couple of inches so hopefully in this coming year, with continued trimming I will be able to get a nice blunt cut. How are you guys dealing with the "V".  I hate it.   As you can see it's not really a "V" but whatever. I really want to cut back to WL, but I am going to try to resist the urge as it hasn't helped me at all this year.  Would love to hear you guys' thoughts on the matter?
> 
> Lucia , are we going to continue using this thread for 2012 TL updates, or are we switching to the other one?



Looks healthy to me, yeah it's a little uneven but if you give it some time the rest of your hair will catch up and even things up. Also, I think you should PS it and leave it alone and in 2-3 months do a dusting trim. 
As you and everyone else knows I cut back alot of hair going for blunt ends and that delayed my from reaching my goal sooner and it wasn't worth it cause it's growing back in the same way it's a U shape now but I know where it' headed.  it is what it is. I'll blunt the hemline after I reach goal. 
Were only updating 2x a year Jan and July on this one, and I'll still post some hair info.  I'll still be updating bi-annually in this thread though, it's up to you if you want to keep up with both.  hth


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Dec 21, 2011)

Dee Raven said:


> Ok, so here goes. My end of the year update.  I didn't make TL, but I got pretty close considering all the cutting I did.  I think I cut about 4 inches over the year.  I was hoping for more blunt ends, but that didn't happen (see picture 2). I kind of jacked up my hair a little bit with too much flatironing during the middle of the year too. (Lesson learned)  My hair at my crown is shorter than the back by a couple of inches so hopefully in this coming year, with continued trimming I will be able to get a nice blunt cut. How are you guys dealing with the "V".  I hate it.   As you can see it's not really a "V" but whatever. I really want to cut back to WL, but I am going to try to resist the urge as it hasn't helped me at all this year.  Would love to hear you guys' thoughts on the matter?
> 
> Lucia , are we going to continue using this thread for 2012 TL updates, or are we switching to the other one?



  Your hair is coming along very nicely.  I have a question because I have layers in my hair.  If I pulled it all down it gives the appearance of thin ends however, when I section off my layers each layer is fairly even.  Have you noticed if its the different levels of your hair that causes the appearance of thin or are your long and short hairs random? 
   Right now my crown and middle levels are trailing my lower level.  My crown just barely past hip, the middle level is touching BCL and the lower is at lower TBL.  So my Goal for 2012 is to get my crown to full BCL.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Dec 21, 2011)

Lucia said:


> .
> Were only updating 2x a year Jan and July on this one, and I'll still post some hair info.  I'll still be updating bi-annually in this thread though, it's up to you if you want to keep up with both.  hth



  I am much too impatient for that so I will probably use the spring and fall equinox and the summer and winter soltice for update.  

  So For my 2011 winter update I can report that I really needed a break from the micro braids and have it in only 7 braids.  Have noticed the weight more this week so it may not last for long.  Bumped up my washings to every 5 days.  Winter dryness was setting in.  That means detangling more often so I will monitor the effects carelully.   I measure progress with how far from the seat of a chair I sit on.  My hair is lop sided because my right side is on the chair, my center is touching and my left side has a inch to go.  This is my lower longest hairs.  My crown is just a pinch past Hip and my middle is touching BCL.  

  I will check back in middle March 2012.  Great growing ladies.  See you at TBL


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 21, 2011)

So I had a horrible night of sleep last night because of that update I posted.  I was ready to cut my hair back to MBL and I woke up thinking about it. I know, I'm so hair obsessed.  But anyways, I decided to take a few more shots after I slept with it bunned at night.  And I'm a lot more encouraged. What do you guys think?  This is what I'm thinking. I have some heat damage in the last few inches of my hair because of my last few salon visits (years ago), so I think that it gets straighter than the hair at the top of my head. So after sleeping on the hair, I think the top got a little straighter and now it looks more proportionate. So anyways, Lucia I'm taking your advice.  I'll grow it out for 3 - 4 more months, I should be at TL, then I'll just keep trimming every few months.     

Vintagecoilylocks , I have unplanned different layers because my crown area is really fine and super dry.  So it needs very delicate treatment and I think the salon stylists were ripping it out because I haven't gone to the salon in almost 2 years and this is the longest it's been.  So I wish I could say I was growing out a planned layer, but I guess as long as it's growing that's okay.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 21, 2011)

Dee Raven said:


> So I had a horrible night of sleep last night because of that update I posted. I was ready to cut my hair back to MBL and I woke up thinking about it. I know, I'm so hair obsessed. But anyways, I decided to take a few more shots after I slept with it bunned at night. And I'm a lot more encouraged. What do you guys think? This is what I'm thinking. I have some heat damage in the last few inches of my hair because of my last few salon visits (years ago), so I think that it gets straighter than the hair at the top of my head. So after sleeping on the hair, I think the top got a little straighter and now it looks more proportionate. So anyways, Lucia I'm taking your advice. I'll grow it out for 3 - 4 more months, I should be at TL, then I'll just keep trimming every few months.


 
Dee Raven

Girl, your hair looks beautiful and healthy. You ends look beautiful, as well. Whatchutalkinbout?


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 21, 2011)

NJoy said:


> @Dee Raven
> 
> Girl, your hair looks beautiful and healthy. You ends look beautiful, as well. Whatchutalkinbout?


 
You clearly haven't seen my previous photo. Go back a page. But thank you.  Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 21, 2011)

Dee Raven

Yep. I saw 'em. Still looks fine to me. Long and lovely. Just fanned out more. And if you have any layers, like VC stated, that could be contributing to the thinner ends look. But, you know what you're trying to achieve so, get your trims on as you see fit. Buuuuuut, for the record, I love it. Sleep well, lady. You're looking good on this end.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Dec 21, 2011)

Dee Raven said:


> Vintagecoilylocks , I have unplanned different layers because my crown area is really fine and super dry.  So it needs very delicate treatment and I think the salon stylists were ripping it out because I haven't gone to the salon in almost 2 years and this is the longest it's been.  So I wish I could say I was growing out a planned layer, but I guess as long as it's growing that's okay.



  Yes this new photo is better. Not so bad after all.  I agree you should hold off and give it some time.   You can always trim but you can't get it back if you trim prematurely.


----------



## Lita (Dec 21, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Your hair is coming along very nicely.  I have a question because I have layers in my hair.  If I pulled it all down it gives the appearance of thin ends however, when I section off my layers each layer is fairly even.  Have you noticed if its the different levels of your hair that causes the appearance of thin or are your long and short hairs random?
> Right now my crown and middle levels are trailing my lower level.  My crown just barely past hip, the middle level is touching BCL and the lower is at lower TBL.  So my Goal for 2012 is to get my crown to full BCL.



Vintagecoilylocks My hair is the same way,due to the layers..If I take a picture of the back it looks ok...If I add all of my hair together..Looks like one un-even mess...So just slowly clipping the ends...(My Hair Grows In a Natural V shape)

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 22, 2011)

Got my crisco  
going to flat iron for end of the year reveals.


----------



## Lita (Dec 22, 2011)

More up-dates....Love pictures...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 22, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Got my crisco
> going to flat iron for end of the year reveals.



Lucia I cant wait to see..I know its going to be really pretty...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Dec 22, 2011)

Beautiful progress Dee Raven.

I am posting this years last photo. I have half up in a bun with the a light light iron.  I have been parked at the same length since this Summer, due to trims ect. - 
I am trimming in a Deep V with layers in the front, because I like to keep my hair thick.
Needless to say, I am still grazing Hip Length - no where near TBL at all.  I am really lacking the patience with my hair to get past this length.  Hopefully I can over come my "thick" end obsession to reach my goal length of full hip/ grazing tail in 2012.  If I can make it there, then I can trim up.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Got my crisco
> going to flat iron for end of the year reveals.


 
Lucia

How exactly are you using Crisco in your flat iron process. And, does it make your flat ironed hair feel weighed down? TIA


----------



## Lucia (Dec 27, 2011)

NJoy
This will be the first time I'll use crisco to straighten usually I do't use anything and put a dab of coconut oil on the ends after I flat iron.  
I'll let you know if I like the crisco or not.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 27, 2011)

Lucia said:


> NJoy
> This will be the first time I'll use crisco to straighten usually I do't use anything and put a dab of coconut oil on the ends after I flat iron.
> I'll let you know if I like the crisco or not.



Ok.  Cool!  'Cuz I'm thinking about trying it too.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Dec 27, 2011)

Lita said:


> Vintagecoilylocks My hair is the same way,due to the layers..If I take a picture of the back it looks ok...If I add all of my hair together..Looks like one un-even mess...So just slowly clipping the ends...(My Hair Grows In a Natural V shape)
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



    I joined the braid twist challenge for 3 months.  At the end of the challenge it will be one year since my reclaimation program started.  Since last March my layers have become more visible as 3 definate layers.  I may consider trimming the two top layers to be more pronounce as actual layers then go from there.  That may give it a neater appearance with my natural curl.  I don't wear it out but knowing the crazy way it is still bothers me.  It may help in the growing out process too.    Since my ultimate goal is to wear a nice braid the layers do effect how nice the braid looks.   

  It seems a nice braid will require my crown hair being longer in inches and fall alittle longer on my body then the lower layer.  Right now that is a long journey for me to reach TBL with the crown and then reach it in fullness.  But a fun journey


----------



## Lucia (Dec 27, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks 
Sounds like a plan how did you like the medium small twists any strain on your hair?  
Lita 
You too
 I guess we just accept the V shape is just how our hair grows. At least your at a length where you can maintain a blunt hemline I'm not where I want to be lengthwise yet. It I know it's coming soon.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 27, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Ok.  Cool!  'Cuz I'm thinking about trying it too.




NJoy 
Is the avatar pic you?


----------



## NJoy (Dec 27, 2011)

Lucia said:


> @NJoy
> Is the avatar pic you?


 

Lucia

Yes. I posted a thread about me wearing my fave wig as my avi and my hair now actually being that long and thick (like Mufasa, I said). So, I added a phonytail to make my NEW visualization pic, which is in my avi. That's my new goal length. I recommended others doing the same. Making a visualization pic and using it as profile pic or in siggy. That way you see it all the time.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 27, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Lucia
> 
> Yes. I posted a thread about me wearing my fave wig as my avi and my hair now actually being that long and thick (like Mufasa, I said). So, I added a phonytail to make my NEW visualization pic, which is in my avi. That's my new goal length. I recommended others doing the same. Making a visualization pic and using it as profile pic or in siggy. That way you see it all the time.




Whaaaaaat  you crazy but in the best way. I'm going to break out the weave then actually I don't have any weaves or wigs shopping excuse mmmm....I wonder what length I should buy ...... I'm going to use your idea as soon as I get over this cold  
I'm delaying my end of year reveals until I can wet my hair. 
I'm going to look that post up thanks


----------



## Lita (Dec 27, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Vintagecoilylocks
> Sounds like a plan how did you like the medium small twists any strain on your hair?
> Lita
> You too
> I guess we just accept the V shape is just how our hair grows. At least your at a length where you can maintain a blunt hemline I'm not where I want to be lengthwise yet. It I know it's coming soon.



Lucia I like medium/Large twist braids..To reduce tension & stress on the hair/scalp..It really makes a difference...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this revelation. 
He button wasn't enough
NJoy 
After reading the OP I realize I was doing this all along without knowing before I even new about vision boards. I did C&G and my weave was always midback to WL and looking at superlonghaired fotki and YTs keeping my hair moist and seal regular trims and then I achieved that so this time Ill do this again but using your example.
Repost from visualizing thread


----------



## WyrdWay (Feb 2, 2012)

I hope everyone is doing ok! The longer length threads have been fairly quiet


----------



## NJoy (Feb 4, 2012)

WyrdWay said:


> I hope everyone is doing ok! The longer length threads have been fairly quiet


 
IKR?!  Where is everyone?  And better yet, does anyone have any new pics to show?  Or old ones?  I can use a hair p*rn fix.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 5, 2012)

lol I just tried to re-thank the org post lol. Glad it's still going cause I still have some growing lmao


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

  As the journey continues my final top layer has reached hip just barely. This is the layer that is really thin.  There is a bulk at only shoulder blade then thin to hip. The good news is that that bulk was only at shoulder last year so it is slowly moving down the length.  The shedding has really dropped to what may be normal and that makes me happy.

    So my goal for 2012 is to get this bulk to waist and a thicker canopy ends at hip.  My next check in I may do a circumference measure and monitor the thickening that way.

    Don't think I will try to trim and maintain there is just to much of a gap from ends to bulk and the more short hairs to tangle with longer ones does not help.

   This journey of getting the bulk of the canopy to BCL will take me awhile so I will be here.
   So hope every one can report good growth


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 8, 2012)

So I think I finally made crackin

Since I'm in India and my flat iron doesnt work here (well it can but then it will blow up and I spent too much money to have that mess blow up) so I havent done any pix.  I will try to get someone to help me take a stretched pic though.

I'm hungry....


----------



## NJoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> So I think I finally made crackin
> 
> Since I'm in India and my flat iron doesnt work here (well it can but then it will blow up and I spent too much money to have that mess blow up) so I havent done any pix. I will try to get someone to help me take a stretched pic though.
> 
> I'm hungry....


 
w00t! w00t! Congrats on crack-a-lackin! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 8, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> So I think I finally made crackin
> 
> Since I'm in India and my flat iron doesnt work here (well it can but then it will blow up and I spent too much money to have that mess blow up) so I havent done any pix.  I will try to get someone to help me take a stretched pic though.
> 
> I'm hungry....



  Thats wonderful.  So it was growing after all.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 9, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Thats wonderful.  So it was growing after all.



Lol I know huh!  Now I feel like a brat for being a baby cry this whole time lmao


----------



## Lita (Mar 9, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> So I think I finally made crackin
> 
> Since I'm in India and my flat iron doesnt work here (well it can but then it will blow up and I spent too much money to have that mess blow up) so I havent done any pix.  I will try to get someone to help me take a stretched pic though.
> 
> I'm hungry....



Mz.MoMo5235 Congrats & keep growing..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 10, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Lol I know huh! Now I feel like a brat for being a baby cry this whole time lmao


 
 We love ya anyway. What's a lil drama between friends.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 17, 2012)

So it turns out I'm only crackin when my hair is under running water 

I guess I'm in some magical land between hbl and crackin???  I have no clue.
The gap in the middle is from me washing in 2 half's.  I didnt detangle, just rinsed, oiled and moisturized.


----------



## Lita (Mar 17, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> So it turns out I'm only crackin when my hair is under running water
> 
> I guess I'm in some magical land between hbl and crackin???  I have no clue.
> The gap in the middle is from me washing in 2 half's.  I didnt detangle, just rinsed, oiled and moisturized.



Mz.MoMo5235 Look how nice,shiny & silky...It's growing very well..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 19, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 ,

   I don't know, I think I see a few inches swirling below your fingers to call it BCL


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 19, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks

I'M IN LOVE WITH THE NEW SIGGY PIC!!!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 22, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 
Love the curls, it's growing fast. I knew the climate in India would work


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok  I am going to use the mysterious word of ..... I have some lead hairs from my crown area ( my shortest layer) touching BCL, verticle smile or Crakin.   I was actually thinking that shed had my growth cycle so messed up that I  was stuck with the layers and no more growth.  Whew!  So downward I go.    The bulk is still a ways off but this tell me that area of my head still can make it to longer lengths.  The few strands measured at 30 inches long.  Seams long but barely touched BCL   I just have to be deligent in my routine.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 23, 2012)

Never mind


----------



## felic1 (Apr 18, 2012)

LoveLongLocks... This is a lovely picture!!


----------



## Lucia (Apr 18, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Ok  I am going to use the mysterious word of ..... I have some lead hairs from my crown area ( my shortest layer) touching BCL, verticle smile or Crakin.   I was actually thinking that shed had my growth cycle so messed up that I  was stuck with the layers and no more growth.  Whew!  So downward I go.    The bulk is still a ways off but this tell me that area of my head still can make it to longer lengths.  The few strands measured at 30 inches long.  Seams long but barely touched BCL   I just have to be deligent in my routine.



Vintagecoilylocks

congratz on the progress, BCL is a great length to reach, give yourself a hand and a big hug, just keep that same regimen it's working. I love the siggy pic.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Apr 18, 2012)

felic1 said:


> @LoveLongLocks... This is a lovely picture!!




Thank you "Felic1", I had to flip back a few pages to see which picture it was 

 -I need to update my length check.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 24, 2012)

Just posted my updates in fotki


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2012)

Lucia said:


> Just posted my updates in fotki



Thanks for the update notice/will view later/some reason can't open the page know..
*makes note to self/check back at lunch-time..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 25, 2012)

I looked up Lucia3k on fotki. Here's the link.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 26, 2012)

Lucia said:


> Just posted my updates in fotki



Your texture is looking so moist and luscious.   Keep growing


----------



## Lucia (Aug 19, 2012)

Old regimen update 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=12375613&postcount=12

new regimen

I'm still using the same products, same conditioners for DC, CW, and leave ins, except not using giovanni anymore, just AOHSR, AOGPB, AOWC, EVCO, Brhami oil for scalp massages.
I use WC or KCKT and KCCC or Eco styler for wash and gos. 
I do S&D's on my splits and SSK's (very few) every 3-4 months to keep my ends fresh and reduce pulling out hair.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 22, 2012)

So I finally miss my hair. Tis all


----------



## NJoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> So I finally miss my hair. Tis all


 
Awe.  It was an incredible sacrifice.  Hang on to that while your hair grows back. You'll have it all back in no time.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 24, 2012)

It took 3mos for me to miss it so I assume I will survive. It's that awkward moment where my hair just looks funny so I want it to hurry up and be long enough for a bun again or shave it off again lol.  I'm hanging in there though!


----------



## havilland (Aug 24, 2012)

ladies, can i get in ?

i just decided i am gonna go for TBL.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Aug 24, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> So I finally miss my hair. Tis all


What happened? Your last post in this thread, you were crackin'.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Aug 24, 2012)

havilland said:


> ladies, can i get in ?
> 
> i just decided i am gonna go for TBL.



  Goody, another longer haired beauty in the making


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 24, 2012)

Miss*Tress said:
			
		

> What happened? Your last post in this thread, you were crackin'.



Oooh! You missed it! I was cracking, then I pulled an amber rose on y'all and shaved iffy hair 3mos ago!

I've got 3 inches of hair as I type! Lol


----------



## Lucia (Nov 14, 2012)

New updates in my fotki
I'm almost WL, I'll be HL then I'll be on and Crakin


----------



## Lucia (Jan 14, 2013)

Still working on WL/HL challenges, but I will return.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Jan 14, 2013)

My goal length is TBL so I am definitely in


----------

